# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς

## mitsman

*Εδώ θα κάνουμε σχόλια** πάνω στην παρασκευή της αυγοτροφής ,στην χρήση της ,αλλα και παραλλαγές της συνταγής όπως* *περιγράφεται στο άρθρο :* 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς


*

----------


## jk21

Kαλα ειναι να βαζουμε μελι ,αλλα αν το μελι θερμαινεται ,οτι και να ναι ... Η συνταγη που κυκλοφορει στο ιταλικο διαδικτυο δεν αλλαξε στο μελι ,γιατι φιλοδοξει να πεισει κολλημενους καρδεριναδες να αλλαξουν απλα την συσταση σε φυσικες πηγες πρωτεινης σε οτι δινουν .Αν εφευγε το μελι ,θα φοβοταν αλλαγη στην αποδοχη απο τα πουλια και δεν θα την δοκιμαζανε .Οποιος θελει ας βαλει 1 κουταλι στεβια .Θα ειναι επισης γλυκο και με περισσοτερη πρωτεινη αφου θα πεσουν οι υδατανθρακες και αλλο 

η συνταγη ειναι υπολογισμενη με μαζοχιστικη ακριβεια (μετρουσαμε γραμμαρια και μεσω πινακων που δινουν τη διατροφικη αξια για τα υλικα ,πριν  και μετα την παρασκευη της αυγοτροφης  που χανεται καποια υγρασια εβγαλα αποτελεσματα  ) και δινει πρωτεινη κοντα στο 28 % με λιπαρα κατω απο 10 % ,γυρω στο  8 %  που ειναι και οι τιμες σχεδον αυγοτροφης της kaytee που κυκλοφορει στο εξωτερικο ,για ταισμα νεοσσων απο γονεις 

η εκδοχη με την κινοα ειναι πρωτοποριακη και κατι που αξιζει για την ακομη περισσοτερη προβολη αυτου του υπεροχου σπορου ,που οι εισαγωγεις τροφων για πουλια ,επιμενουν να πουλανε ,περισσοτερο και απο την συγκευασμενη βιολογικη  !

δεν δινει μονο λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη (αφου η κινοα εχει ποσοστο πανω απο το σιταρι και την βρωμη ) αλλα και υψηλοτερης ποιοτητας αμινοξεα και ειδικα της σημαντικοτατης λυσινης 

Ειδικα για καρδερινες συντομα θα δειτε στην πραξη και εκδοχη με μερος της αμυλουχας βασης να ειναι σιμιγδαλι αυτη τη φορα ,φουλ σε λουτεινη και δεν εννοω αλλο απο την πολεντα 

Ετσι και αλλιως στην ιταλια τις εκδοχες αυτης της αυγοτροφης τις ονομαζουν  polentina ή semolina και οχι πατε 

Δημητρη ευχαριστω για οτι εκανες και χαιρομαι (το περιμενα ) για την αποδοχη της απο ολα τα πουλια και ειδικα τις καρδερινες σου ! 

* πολλοι την κανουν ριχνοντας το αυγο για λιγοτερο απο 10 λεπτα .Πιθανον χωρις προβληματα .Για μενα το 10 λεπτο ειναι αναγκαιο και εξανεμιζει τον κινδυνο σαλμονελλας (η ελλειψη νερου σιγα σιγα την κανει να ψηνεται και πανω απο το σημειο βρασμου ,οποτε και τα 10 λεπτα ειναι οκ πιστευω )

* οι αυγοτροφες τετοιου τυπου πρεπει παντοτε να μην μενουν πανω απο μιση μερα (και πολυ λεω ) στο κλουβι ,γιατι η υγρασια τους τις κανεις αποδεκτες αλλα και επικινδυνες !

* η κινοα που βαζουμε ,αν και συσκευασμενη για ανθρωπους και μαλλον καθαρη απο ανεπιθυμητους μικροοργανισμους ,καλα ειναι πριν βρασει να ξεπλενεται λιγο

----------


## geog87

ερωτηση : αν χωριστει σε μεριδες και μπει καταψυξη πχ για καποιον που εχει ενα δυο πουλακια, χανουμε θρεπτικη αξια???

(ασχετο: ευχαριστω λαμογια...ξερετε εσεις!!!!  :winky: )

----------


## mitsman

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει Γιωργο αλλα φοβαμαι οτι στο ξεπαγωμα θα λασπωσει και θα γινει χαλια.... θα το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω!

----------


## Gardelius

Θα την δοκιμάσω στο μέλλον!!! Ευχαριστούμε για ακομη μια φορα Δημήτρη!!!!

----------


## geog87

ερωτηση 2 : γιατι γαλα χαμηλων λιπαρων και οχι το γνωστο χωρις λακτοζη???

ερωτηση 3 : γυρη????????

----------


## jk21

η συνταγη αυτη μπορει να γινει και σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες  ,με αναλογικη μειωση των υλικων .Δεν ξερω πως θα ειναι μετα απο καταψυξη (σε τροφες με αρκετη υγρασια ,μετα το ξεπαγωμα ισως να μην εχουν την τελεια κρεμωδη προηγουμενη υφη ) αλλα για τον σκοπο που προτεινεται ,νομιζω αξιζει τον κοπο να την κανουμε καθε μερα 

Απο μενα τουλαχιστον προτεινεται για ταισμα νεοσσων ιθαγενων ,που οι γονεις εχουν καλη αποδοχη ,μονο σε αρκετα αφρατες εως κρεμωδεις αυγοτροφες  .Η αυγοτροφη με την γαριδα μπορει και κεινη με γαριδα και επιπλεον ασπραδι ανετα να πιασει το ποσοστο πρωτεινης της παρουσας ,οχι ομως την κρεμωδη υφη της

----------


## jk21

Γιατι αυτο ειχε εκει που ειναι ο Μητσος διαθεσιμο 

Προτεινω χωρις λακτοζη .Ομως οι εκτροφεις την κανουν με την παλια συσταση με γαλα σαν αυτο που εβαλε ο Δημητρης .Δεν εχουν παρατηρηθει προβληματα δυσπεψιας 

Γυρη οποιος θελει τριβει λιγο στο τελος απο πανω ,αλλα ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως φουλ στην πρωτεινη

----------


## mitsman

Τα λιπαρα ειναι καθαρα θεμα λιπαρων...
το γαλα που χρησιμοποιουμε εδω ειναι παστεριωμενο εν αντιθεση με το φρεσκο χωρις λακτοζη που ψηνεται 1 ωρα στο φουρνο αυτο που βαζουμε εδω μολις 15 λεπτα.
Το τυροπηγμα γιατι δεν βαζουμε χωρις λακτοζη???????

το μελι μπαινει για την καλυτερη αποδοχη.... με την θερμανση και το μελι οπως και η γυρη χανουν το μεγαλυτερο μερος της διατροφικης τους αξιας!

----------


## geog87

αυτη η αυγοτροφη περα απο ταισμα νεοσων σε ποιες "περιοδους" ειναι καλο να δυνεται????ολο το χρονο η αναλογια τις ανναγκες????

----------


## jk21

Η αυγοτροφη αυτη μπορει να βοηθησει πουλια με εντονη πτερορια ή πουλια που αναρρωσανε απο ασθενεια ,η οποια ομως τα ειχε εξαντλησει 

στο γαλα θα διαφωνησω με τον  Δημητρη 

το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (δυστυχως γενικα ,ευτυχως εδω γιατι μας βολευει ) ειναι και αυτο με 1,5  λιπαρα  και υψηλης παστεριωσης ,οπως και αυτο που χρησιμοποιησε .

στη συνταγη με τυροπηγμα ,δεν χρειαζεται γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ,γιατι αυτη φευγει στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της ,μεσα στον ορο γαλακτος (το υγρο μερος που μενει ) το οποιο δεν χρησιμοποιειται

----------


## mitsman

Τοτε δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει προβλημα με την λακτοζη????? μηπως δεν ειναι πραγματικο γαλα αυτο που πινουμε???

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν ξερω αν αυτο που λενε οτι τα γαλακτοκομικα δεν πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 5 % στο σιτηρεσιο των πουλιων ,για να μην υπαρχει προβλημα λακτοζης ,αν ισχυει  σαν ποσοστο επι ξηρου (5 % αλλα αν αφαιρεσουμε απο το βαρος καθε γαλακτοκομικου την υγρασια που σε 250 ml γαλα ειναι πανω απο 220 ml το νερο του )  ή επι του συνολου του προιοντος .Μαλλον επι ξηρου γιατι δεν θα μπορουσε να συγκριθει πχ η φετα ,με το γαλα ,το γιαουρτι το απλο ,το γιαουρτι το στραγγιστο κλπ 

Για τον λογο αυτο (επειδη τα πραγματα ειναι συγκεχυμενα ) και επειδη ναι μεν εχουμε την καλη εμπειρικη μαρτυρια απο εκτροφεις για την χρηση γαλακτος μακρας διαρκειας χωρις να ειναι απαλλαγμενο απο λακτοζη ,αλλα τιποτα δεν μας κανει σιγουρους 100% για την αντιδραση καθε πουλιου λογω ιδιαιτεροτητας οργανισμου  (δεν ξερουμε τυχον απωλειες που μπορει να αποδοθηκαν αλλου ) 

προτεινω εφοσον ειναι εφικτο ,γαλα χωρις λακτοζη

----------


## jk21

Πριν λιγο εκανα και γω μια προσπαθεια .Εβαλα 2 κουταλιες πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου ) αντι 1 σιμιγδαλι σιτου ,για περισσοτερη λουτεινη και 4 κουταλιες αντι 5 κινοα σαν αμυλουχα βαση .Επιπλεον εβαλα και μια κουταλια εκχυλισμα απο πεταλα καλεντουλας σε γλυκερινη για τον ιδιο σκοπο και 1 κοφτη κουταλια λεκιθινη σε σκονη ,που βοηθα το συκωτι  λογω της χολινης που περιεχει .Αντι των ασπραδιων ,εβαλα 20 γρ ασπραδι σε σκονη ,που τυχαινει να εχω καθως και επιπλεον 130 γρ νερο  ,με βαση συνταγη ανασυστασης εταιριας πρωτων υλων ζαχαροπλαστικης  (ισχυει γιατι 100 γρ ασπραδι εχει χονδρικα 10 % πρωτεινη και 100 γρ σε σκονη εχει 80 % πρωτεινη )

Εννοειται η συνταγη μπορει να γινει και χωρις την λεκιθινη και το εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας και με απλα ασπραδια ,τοσα οσα στη συνταγη του Δημητρη .Απλα ειπα να δωσω και αυτη την εκδοχη .
Εναλλακτικη επισης επιλογη ,ειναι η αποκλειστικη χρηση πολεντας  ( 6 κουταλιες της σουπας ) για να εχουμε αποτελεσματα στο χρωμα ,οπως αυτα στο βιντεο ξενου εκτροφεα που εχει κανει μια παρομοια συνταγη ,με χαμηλοτερη πρωτεινικη συνθεση ( το επισυναπτω βοηθητικα γιατι εχει παρομοια ροη παρασκευης  )




*ΑΛΒΟΥΜΙΝΗ ΑΥΓΟΥ ΣΚΟΝΗ*
Ανασύσταση: 1 kg σκόνη και 7 kg νερό = 8 kg νωπό ασπράδι (1920 ασπράδια)

τα υλικα 


*4 κουταλιες κινοα

2 κουταλιες πολεντα 

1 κοφτη κουταλια λεκιθινη

2 αυγα

20 γρ ασπραδι σκονη (αντιστοιχει με προσθηκη 130 γρ νερου ,σε ασπραδι κανονικο ) 

και 1 κουταλια εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας σε γλυκερινη 

250 ml γαλα και τα επιπλεον 130 νερο 
*

----------


## Gardelius

Εσενα είχε την "υφή" που δειχνει η φωτο?

----------


## jk21

δικια μου ειναι η φωτο 



αυριο να δουμε τι θα γινει με αποδοχη .... εμενα ειναι σε αλλα συνηθισμενα τα δικα μου .Για να δουμε  ...

----------


## Gardelius

Ναι. Γι αυτο το ειπα... Σαν παστέλι ειναι...

----------


## jk21

στην εικονα μοιαζει με παστελι λογω της κινοα .Στην υφη μοιαζει με ζυμη περισσοτερο .Δες και την φωτο του Δημητρη αλλα και το βιντεο του ξενου εκτροφεα προς το τελος .Εκεινος απλα την εχει ακομα πιο λασπωτη

----------


## jk21

βασικα επειδη δεν τους εχω συνηθισει σε τετοιας υφης αυγοτροφη ,δεν περιμενα σημαντικη αποδοχη .Μια χαρα την αποδεχθηκαν !

----------


## Gardelius

Σε αυγοθήκη το έβαλες,..καμια φωτό δεν τραβας!!!  Ααααα!!!! ρε *mitsman*!!!!! Αθάνατε!!!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

σε ταιστρα (δεν την γεμισα φυσικα ) 

ines-500x500.jpg

ή ταιστρα ετοιμης προσοψης 
ή στα κατω μερη  ποτιστρας που εχει σπασει που τα χρησιμοποιω σαν προχειρες αυγουλιερες .

 Με τις φωτο δεν τα παω καλα και ξεχνω ... το ξερεις ! βασικα μου θυμισες οτι καποια ψυχη περιμενε μια φωτο σημερα και την ξεχασα τελειως ...

----------


## jk21

χθες τελειωσε η αυγοτροφη που ξεκινησα να δινω απο το πρωι της 6ης του μηνα .Διατηρηθηκε τελικα στο ψυγειο ανετα αυτες τις ημερες (σε καλη ψυξη ομως απο 2-4 βαθμους .εχει μεγαλη σημασια ! ) και καταναλωθηκε πληρως απο 11 πουλια .Μιλαμε οταν αλλαζα ,συνολικα να μου εμεινε στην ταιστρα συνολικα λιοτερο απο 5 % .Παρατηρησα οτι  μπορει να διατηρηθει στην αρχικη υφη γυρω στο 4 ωρο και μετα για αλλες 4-5 ωρες αν την αφηνες (το εκανα περιστασιακα για δοκιμη και παντα υπο ελεγχο τυχον σημαδιων αλλοιωσης ) δεν στεγνωνε αλλα απλα αρχιζε  να παιρνει την αφρατη μοργη μια αυγοτροφης με κουσκους .Αρχιζε δηλαδη να θρυμματιζεται απο κρεμωδης που ηταν ,αλλα παντα μαλακη και με καλη αποδοχη .Ολα αυτα φυσικα οχι σε πουλια εντος φωλιας ,που εκει το 4 ωρο πρεπει να τηρειται ! 

Αυριο εχει νεα δοκιμη ,αυτη τη φορα με σκετη πολεντα σαν αμυλουχα βαση ,για φουλ λουτεινη .Οτι πρεπει για καναρινια κιτρινου παραγοντα και καρδερινες (για την μασκα )

αν και ειναι δεδομενη η ανωτερη κλαση πρωτεινης της κινοα ,σε σχεση με την πολεντα του καλαμποκιου ,η φουλ πρωτεινη των αυγων και του γαλακτος ,μας επιτρεπει να ενισχυσουμε την λουτεινη του μιγματος με πολεντα χωρις να χανουμε σημαντικα .Για μενα η λουτεινη ειναι βασικη για το βαψιμο των πουλιων εξ αρχης .Αν και η δοκιμη θα γινει με σκετη πολεντα ,για να δω την υφη και την αποδοχη ,σιγουρα πολλοι μποροι να δοκιμασου και κατι με πολεντα κυριως και λιγη κινοα παραλληλα

----------


## mitsman

Μητσο και σκεψου τι αποδοχη εχει αυτη η αυγοτροφη οταν εχουν νεοσσους τα πουλια που ειναι κατι πραγματικα πατε και τα βοηθαει απιστευτα στο ταισμα!

----------


## jk21

να και η εκδοχη με σκετη πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου ) για φουλ λουτεινη στην καρδερινα  ,αντι βρωμη ή κινοα ή σιμιγδαλι σιτου 






* τα 4 επιπλεον ασπραδια αυγων πρεπει να ειναι απο μεγαλα αυγα (οχι τα συνηθισμενα μετρια ) ,για να αντιστοιχουν στα 18 γρ σκονη ασπραδι .Αλλιως βασουμε 5 ασπραδια αντι των 18 γρ σκονης

----------


## mitsman

εξαιρετικη παρουσιαση Μητσο!!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## jk21

η σειρα σου συντομα με την κινοα ! τα ειπαμε ...... 

δωσε Κινοα στο λαο !!!! αρκει να την  δωσουν και οι εμποροι του χωρου των πτηνων , σε τιμη που να σεβονται τους πελατες και οχι ακριβοτερη και απο τη συσκευασμενη βιολογικη ..... αλλο ενα πραμα που μονο σε αυτο τον τοπο θα μπορουσε να συμβει !

----------


## johnrider

λέω να την φτιάξω αύριο.

----------


## jk21

ξαναφτιαξα σημερα για αλλη μια φορα την γνωστη πια αυγοτροφη ,αυτη τη φορα με χρηση κινοα σαν αμυλουχα βαση (4 κουταλιες ) και απο μια κουταλια Chia και πολεντα 

εχω βαλει μεσα και διαφορα << δικα >> μου σε μικρα ποσοστα οπως 1 κουταλακι λεκιθινη σε σκονη και 1 κουταλια εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας 

Η αυγοτροφη εχει σταθερα πολυ καλη αποδοχη μεχρι τωρα ,απο ολα τα πουλακια !

----------


## vasilis.a

ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ: Ολόκληρο αποξηραμένες γαρίδες του γλυκού νερού 100%. ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ:Υγρασία 14% Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη 56% Ακατέργαστες λιπαρές ουσίες 5% 10% Ακατέργαστες ινώδεις ουσίες Ολική τέφρα 16%

απο αυτην την τροφη για χελωνες μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε???εχει αποξηραμενες γαριδες.στα συστατικα λεει.ακατεργαστη πρωτεινη 56%,ακατεργαστες λιπαρες ουσιες 5% κλπ..

----------


## jk21

Aν το ρωτουσες εδω *Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*θα σου ελεγα σαφως ναι ,αν και μην νομιζεις οτι σου δινει κατι παραπανω απο μια γαριδα κατεψυγμενη ή φρεσκια απο λαικη ,γιατι απλα το 56 % πρωτεινη ,προκυπτει απο την αφυδατωση της .Ειναι σαν να πληρωνεις 10 ευρω (οπως θα δεις στην ιστοσελιδα που ειχες βαλει και αντικατεστησα με φωτο γιατι ηταν εμπορικο λινκ ) για 150 γρ προιοντος που με την προσθηκη νερου που αφαιρεθηκε να αντιστοιχουσε αντε σε μισο κιλο κανονικες γαριδες ,ισως και λιγο παραπανω .Οχι 1 κιλο που μπορεις να παρεις ειτε φρεσκιες ειτε κατεψυγμενες μικρες  με παρομοια χρηματα .

εκει πραγματι η γαριδα ειναι αναγκαια στη συνταγη για να πετυχουμε την πρωτεινη που χρειαζεται 

Στην παρουσα συνταγη ,δεν χρειαζεται ΙΧΝΟΣ προσθετης πρωτεινης ! ειναι υπερπληρης σε ποσοστο (και με το παραπανω ) και ειναι ακομα πιο υπερπληρης σε ποιοτητα και πληροτητα αμινοξεων ! ο συνδιασμος αυγου και ειδικα ασπραδιου αυγου και γαλακτος ,με τον τροπο που γινεται και τα λιγα λιπαρα που εχει κατω του 10 % δημιουργει ενα προιον που δεν συγκρινεται μαζι του ,κανενα εντομο ,καμμια προνυμφη εντομου ως προσθηκη στην αυγοτροφη ( ισως μονο ο μεταξοσκωληκας  που εχει και κεινος χαμηλα λιπαρα ) και το μονο ελλατωμα που θα ειχε εναντι μιας εντομοτροφης ,θα ηταν η μη αποδοχη απο καρδερινες σαν υφη και γευση .Τοσο η χρηση της συγκεκριμενης απο ατομα του στενου μου φιλικου περιβαλλοντος σε καρδερινες (πχ ο αρχικος δημιουργος της ο δημητρης ο mitsman ) οσο και η χρηση στην ουσια της ιδιας συνταγης με διαφοροποιησεις κυριως στο οτι ειχε λιγοτερα αυγα ή ασπραδια ,απο παρα πολλους εκτροφεις καρδερινας που την εχουν δωσει ηδη ,δειχνει οτι εχει μεγαλη αποδοχη απο τα ιθαγενη εκτροφης !

αν εχεις σκοπο να την φτιαξεις λοιπον και θες να παρεις ντε και καλα γαριδες ,ειναι μια ευκαιρια να φτιαξεις ενα ωραιο << σαγανακι >> για την παρτη σου και να το ευχαριστηθεις ! η αυγοτροφη αυτη οπως ειναι υπεραρκει για τα πουλια σου !

----------


## jk21

καθως προχωραμε εντος του διαστηματος της αλλαγης φτερωματος και του βαψιματος της μασκας των πουλιων  ,η παρουσα συνταγη ,μπορει να γινει εκμεταλλευσιμη (λογω της εγνωσμενης τιμης πρωτεινης της ) με αναμιξη ισοποσης σε βαρος (με την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη )ποσοτητας 1 μερους  τριμμενων νιφαδων βρωμης και 1 μερους πολεντας  και με δεδομενη την τιμη πρωτεινης τους γυρω 

στα 11 γρ ανα 100γρ νιφαδων βρωμης

http://www.quakeroats.gr/ProductDeta...&p_id=1&g_id=1

στα 9 γρ για σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου (πολεντα )

αρα μεσο ορο 10 % 

να εχουμε μια αυγοτροφη αφρατη (οχι κρεμα ,οχι στεγνη ) αν αναμιχθουν στο μουλτι  ,με πρωτεινη ( 28 + 10 ) / 2 = 19 %  ,αρκετα ενισχυμενη για περιοδο πτεροροιας 

η τιμη αυτη μπορει να πεσει και αλλο για περιοδους με χαμηλοτερη αναγκη σε πρωτεινη (βαζοντας περισσοτερες νιφαδες και πολεντα ) ,ετσι ωστε χωρις να χανουμε σε ποιοτητα αμινοξεων ,να εχουμε μια αυγοτροφη που να καλυπτει τις αναγκες των πουλιων (και να ενισχυει τα μιγματα σπορων ) ακομα και με καθημερινη χρηση ενος συντηρησης 

οτι εχει αυγο ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι δεν μπορει να δοθει και καθε μερα ,αρκει να ειναι σωστα υπολογισμενο ,ωστε να μην δινει πολυ εξτρα πρωτεινη απο ενα μιγμα σπορων ,αλλα συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα πληρως απαραιτητα ,σε πολυ χαμηλοτερη τιμη συνολικης πρωτεινης 

ολα αυτα βεβαια ,αν η αφρατη και οχι κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη ,ειναι και αυτη αποδεκτη απο τα πουλια .

----------


## jk21

εναλλακτικα (δεν εχει δοκιμασθει ομως απο μενα ) υποθετω θα μπορουσε σε αυτους που θελουν να διατηρησουν την κρεμωδη μορφη ,να προστεθουν (επιπλεον )  ακριβως η ιδια ποσοτητα νιφαδων βρωμης και πολεντας ,στην αρχικη συνταγη και να διατηρηθει η ιδια υφη μειωνοντας ομως *οσο ακριβως θελουμε  (γιατι μπορουμε να το υπολογισουμε)* την συνολικη πρωτεινη'

ετσι κι αλλιως η συνταγη υπαρχει σε χρηση εδω και καιρο ,προτεινομενη με περισσοτερα δημητριακα και λιγοτερα αυγα ,κατι που πιστοποιει οτι και ετσι η υφη δεν θα αλλαξει

----------


## jk21

και μια πιο κοντινη ,οπου διακρινεται και η μικρη ποσοτητα  CHIA που εχω βαλει  




Αποδοχη δεν θα σας πω ... δοκιμαστε 

και αν τρωνε ,εχετε μια πληρη τροφη για τα πουλια σας ,για ολο το ετος ,να συμπληρωνει τις οποιες ελλειψεις μπορει να δημιουργει η διατροφη με σπορους

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εκει που λεω βρηκα μια αυγοτροφη για τα πουλια μου, τσουπ να και μια αλλη που με κανει να θελω να την δοκιμασω.
Οι ερωτησεις μου τωρα

1) τα 130 γρ νερο ποσα μλ ειναι;
2)τα ασπραδια σε σκονη τα διαλυεις στο νερο αυτο (τα 130γρ) και μετα τα βαζεις στην κατσαρολα που εχουμε τα υπολοιπα υλικα και ανακατεύουμε για 10 λεπτα;
3)εχω καλεντουλα σε βοτανο αποξηραμενη, μπορω να την βρασω σε αυτα τα 130γρ νερο και να προσθεσω το νερο αυτο στη κατσαρολα μαζι με την σκονη ασπραδιου;
4)Εχω σπιρουλινα και ριζαλευρο, μπορουν με καποιον τροπο να μπουν σε αυτη τη συνταγη;

----------


## jk21

> Εκει που λεω βρηκα μια αυγοτροφη για τα πουλια μου, τσουπ να και μια αλλη που με κανει να θελω να την δοκιμασω.
> Οι ερωτησεις μου τωρα
> 
> 1) τα 130 γρ νερο ποσα μλ ειναι;
> 2)τα ασπραδια σε σκονη τα διαλυεις στο νερο αυτο (τα 130γρ) και μετα τα βαζεις στην κατσαρολα που εχουμε τα υπολοιπα υλικα και ανακατεύουμε για 10 λεπτα;
> 3)εχω καλεντουλα σε βοτανο αποξηραμενη, μπορω να την βρασω σε αυτα τα 130γρ νερο και να προσθεσω το νερο αυτο στη κατσαρολα μαζι με την σκονη ασπραδιου;
> 4)Εχω σπιρουλινα και ριζαλευρο, μπορουν με καποιον τροπο να μπουν σε αυτη τη συνταγη;



στο νερο τα ml και τα gr ειναι το ιδιο .σε αλλα υγρα οχι απαραιτητα .εξαρταται απο το λεγομενο ειδικο βαρος 

μια χαρα δουλευει και αν βαλεις το επιπλεον νερο στο γαλα αρχικα και βαλεις μετα τα ασπραδια ,οταν αρχιζει να πηζει η αμυλουχα βαση .Κατι που δεν θυμαμαι αν το εγραψα ,αν βαλουμε ασπραδι *σε σκονη* δεν χρειαζεται 10 λεπτο επιπλεον βρασμο για αποστειρωση ,οπως τα φρεσκα αυγα (θεωρητικα ειναι αποστειρωμενα κατα την αφυδατωση ) 

ναι μπορεις να κανεις αυτο που λες με την καλεντουλα .Εγω βαζω εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας σε γλυκερινη ,αρχικα μαζι με το γαλα 

την σπιρουλινα την φοβαμαι σε θεμα αποδοχης .δεν το εχω δοκιμασει στη συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη 

Ριζαλευρο μονο για να το τελειωσεις .Η βρωμη ή η κινοα ή το σιμιγδαλι σιτου εχουν περισσοτερη πρωτεινη .Ναι ομως ,μπορει να μπει 



* θα ηθελα να ξανατονισω για την εναλλακτικη κινηση του ποστ 31 ,οτι η αμυλουχα βαση που πρεπει να προσθεσουμε ,*πρεπει να ειναι ισοποση σε γραμμαρια* με την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη που θα αναμιχθει και οχι σε ογκο

----------


## Θοδωρής

Χθες εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη.
Εβαλα μεσα 
20γρ αφυατομενο αυγο
130μλ νερο
250μλ γαλα
1 κουταλια κινοα
2 κουταλιες βρωμη
3 κουταλιες πολεντα
1 κουταλακι στεβια
1 κουταλακι λεκιθινη

Την εδωσα σημερα, αποδοχη 100% απο τα καναρινια.
Στις καρδερινες φιλου που πηγα δεν εφαγαν καθολου

----------


## jk21

και καθως η πτερορια φτανει στο τελος της ,ακομα και σε πουλια που γεννηθηκανε αργα κατακαλοκαιρο ,αλλα το βαψιμο συνεχιζετε και θα συνεχιζετε για τα περισσοτερα και ολο τον Νοεμβρη 

παραθετω τροποποιηση της αρχικης συνταγης ,ωστε να εχει πια ακομη πιο λιγη (αλλα επαρκεστατη για την εποχη ) πρωτεινη και συγχρονως να ειναι πλουσιοτατη σε πηγες φυσικες  λουτεινης ,για το βαψιμο της μασκας 

προσθετοντας στην αρχικη κρεμωδη συνταγη ,ισοποση σε βαρος ποσοτητα καλαμποκαλευρου (του πιο κιτρινου που θα βρουμε )  ή πολεντα (τριμμενα μαζι σε μουλτι ) ,η πρωτεινη απο 28 % πεφτει σχεδον στο 18.5 % ( μεγαλυτερη απο τις αυγοτροφες του εμποριου ) 

και συγχρονως η λουτεινη ανεβαινει κατακορυφα στο παρασκευασμα μας .Η προσθηκη μικρης ποσοτητας παπρικας (επισης υψηλης σε λουτεινη ) γυρω στο μισο κουταλι του γλυκου κοφτο ,στα 100 γρ τροφης  και γυρης ,ανεβαζει ακομα περισσοτερα την λουτεινη .Η προσθηκη προαιρετικα 1 κουτ .του γλυκου λεκιθινης βοηθα στην καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Και η άλλη άποψη η η άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος!!

Μετα απο κουβέντα του παντα πρόθυμου Δημήτρη *jk21*

 Σκοπός μου ήταν αυτή η αυγοτροφη με χρήση πολλών ημερών η μηνών
  Με χρήση του καταψύκτη δηλαδή γιατί δεν εχω καθόλου καλή σχέση με την κουζίνα 
  Αρα δεν είμαι και για να την επισκέπτομαι συχνά !! 


  Λοιπον ξεκινω την αυγοτροφη με διπλάσια ποσότητα  υλικών από την αρχική 



*εκδοχη 3η*

500 γρμ γαλα 

6 κουταλιες καλαμποκάλευρο 

2 κουταλιές καλεντουλα σκόνη    (Πέταλα που τα έκανα σκόνη στο μούλτι) 


*10 ασπραδια αυγου  * (εδω εγω ξεχάστηκα και δεν εβαλα 10, και  αναγκάστηκα   να                                                                      διορθώσω αργότερα) 
*4 αυγα*

8 κουταλιές κινοα

2 κουταλιές μέλι



                  = 770 γρμ  πατέ αυγοτροφη

              +
380 γρμ βρώμη

380 cede (έτοιμη του εμπορείου που εχω περίσσευμα)



              =  συνολικά 1600kg περίπου  βγήκε

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

( καποιος να τις κανει μικρες)*

Στην κατσαρολα* 



*Μέχρι να κρυώσει προσέχει ο Κουκι  μην τυχον και έρθουν αρπακτικά 
*


*Μετά που κρύωσε σπασμένα κομματάκια η πατέ αυγοτροφη και τα έξτρα* *cede και βρώμη σε σκόνη  από το μουλτι*



*Ανακάτεμα  με το πιρούνι και μετά στο μουλτι* 



*Και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα* 



*Μετά σε σακουλάκια των 100 γρμ και στη κατάψυξη*

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Λοιπον! Καλυτερη αποδοχη με αυγοτροφη δεν εχω ξαναδει!

Προσθετα και μια κουταλια του γλυκου ριγανη απο το μουλτι και σχεδον μια κουταλια γυρη ανα 100 γραμ αυγοτροφη

Σημερα πηρα και αλλα εξτρα..
Παπαρουνοσπορο
Λιναροσπορο
Ψιχα ηλιοσπορου
Ψιχα κολοκιθοσπορου   ( http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CE%BF%CF%82 )


Οπως λεει και ο Δημητρης 

η παπαρουνα εχει πολυ καλα αμινοξεα 

ο λιναροσπορος φουλ ω3 και βιτ Ε αλλα κυριως ω3  

ο Κολοκυθόσπορος....  εχει αρκετη πρωτεινη και αρκετο ψευδαργυρο για τη γονιμοτητα 

ολα μαζι να μην ξεπερνουν την μια κουταλια της σουπας ,για να μην ανεβουν πολυ τα λιπαρα

----------


## jk21

εδω και λιγες μερες ,εχω ξεκινησει να δινω την αυγοτροφη σε μορφη  << κρεμας - ζυμης  >> χωρις να την τριβω με επιπλεον αμυλουχα βαση (διαδικασια που εκανα στη συντηρηση  ,για να παιρνει μορφη συνηθισμενης αυγοτροφης ,με μειωση πρωτεινων και λιπαρων )

στη συνταγη ειχα κινοα στο γαλα που θα εβραζε εξ αρχης και ελαχιστο παπαρουνοσπορο ,καθως και ελαχιστο κουρκουμα ,ζεολιθο ,λεκιθινη ,σιροπι εκχυλισματος βοτανων με μελι  ,ενω μετα το βρασιμο προσθεσα σιμιγδαλι κυριως και λιγο καλαμποκαλευρο 

καθε μεσημερι  ( σε ενα ζευγαρι που βαζω σκεφθειτε ενα κομματι ζυμης σε μεγεθος μικρου κουταλιου το πρωι )  ... *δεν βρισκω τιποτα* !!!!

μαζι και με τα φυτρα τριγωνελλας ( fieno greco - fenugreek )  που επισης λιανιζουν , πλησιαζω σιγα σιγα προς την ανοιξη ,οπου (οταν θα ερθει ) θα ενισχυσω και το μιγμα με αυξημενο ποσοστο σπορων κηπευτικων - λειβαδιου (οι λεγομενοι σποροι υγειας ) για ποικιλοτητα ,δινω παντα ταραξακο και ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ....

----------


## mitsman

Οταν εγω στα ελεγα δεν με πιστευες οτι εχει τρομερη αποδοχη!

----------


## jk21

ποτε βρε ψευτη    ::    σου ειπα κατι τετοιο; αν δεν σε πιστευα ,θα καναμε τις αλχημειες μας καλοκαιριατικα (εγω στη θεωρια ,λουομενος εν ξυλοκαστρω ... ) και συ στην πραξη;  :wink: 

η μονη ενσταση μου ηταν η χαμηλη πρωτεινικη συνθεση της αρχικης που ξεραμε απο το ξενο διαδικτυο και ο φοβος μου αν μενει αρκετη ωρα στο κλουβι και εχει αρκετη υγρασι ,να μην ειχαμε αλλοιωση .... αλλα απλα δεν μενει !!!! εξαφανιζεται

----------


## jk21

εδω και κανα μερικες εβδομαδες ,δοκιμαζω να αφρατευω την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη και με ενα μερος μαζι με βρωμη ή σκετη farine lactee της Nestle




.Eιναι η μονη που εχω βρει με σιταλευρο πανω απο 50 % και εχει και *bifidus προβιοτικο* και απο γευση σουπερ  (εννοω το συνολο της αυγοτροφης ,οχι μονο την φαριν λακτε ... αφου εχω δοκιμασει ) .Η *πρωτεινη* του ειναι γυρω στο *16.5 %* που μαζι με την κρεμα που ειναι 28 % ,δινει συνολο γυρω στο 22 -23 % .Εχει επισης για ευλογους λογους και αρκετο ασβεστιο 


Στα ιθαγενη προοριζω να δωσω την αυγοτροφη στην κρεμωδη μορφη της ,αλλα το δοκιμασα για δυο λογους 

εναλλακτικη λυση  ,αν ξαφνικα δεν εχω στην αλλη την αποδοχη που πρεπει 
για να δω μια τροφη με αρκετη ποσοτητα γαλακτος ,αν δημιουργει προβληματα .Η αυξηση της αναλογια της στο μιγμα εγινε σταδιακα .Καμμια διαρροια δεν παρατηρηθηκε και η αποδοχη ηταν πολυ καλη 

Σε οσους θελησουν να την δοκιμασουν ,να μην βαλουν στην κρεμωδη αρχικη συνταγη μελι ,γιατι εχει ποσοτητα σακχαρων η φαριν λακτε και καλα ειναι να μην δινουμε επιλεον

----------


## Θοδωρής

Την αυγοτροφη αυτη δεν την πολυ τρωνε.
Αν και ειναι ευκολη, γρηγορη δεν την προτιμώ γιατι θελει συχνη αλλαγη.
Εγω το πολυ πολυ να δοκιμασω να βαλω φαριν λακτε στην αυγοτροφη που δινω
αν και ήδη βαζω ριζαλευρο

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη θυμισε μου ποια δινεις ...  

ακομα και αυτη αν βαλεις ειτε φαριν λακτε ή μπισκοτοκρεμα νεστλε ή βρωμη και την κανεις απο κρεμωδη υφη ,να εχει συνηθισμενη υφη ,νομιζω θα σου την φανε (αν εχεις ηδη στην καταψυξη παρατημενη και θες να την δωσεις )

----------


## Θοδωρής

Η αυγοτροφη που δινω ειναι

1 Αυγο βρασμενο
2-3 κουταλιες βρωμη τριμενη
1/3 κουταλακι του γλυκου Σπιρουλινα
1/2 κουταλακι του γλυκου λεκιθινη
1-2 κουταλακια του γλυκου ριαζαλευρο,
1 κουταλακι του γλυκου τριμα βοτανα (πανω απο δεκα) 
Στο μπλεντερ μεχρι να παρει μια σπυρωτή μορφη και οχι να γινετε ζυμαρι κ

Την αυγοτρωφη αυτη την τρωνε ολα τα πουλια και οι καρδερινες που ειναι δυσκολες στην αυγοτροφη και γι αυτο κατέληξα σε αυτη.
Επισης την δινω και στα μικρα απο την πρωτη μερα της ζωης του (με τα βοτανα) χωρις κανενα απολυτος προβλημα
Σιγα σιγα θα προσθεσω και καλαμποκαλευρο
Καπποιες φορες βαζω και μπροκολο

----------


## jk21

σε αυτην αν αντικαταστησεις το ρυζαλευρο με την φαριν λακτε ,θα ανεβεις σε πρωτεινη και σε γευση .Ειναι θετικο οτι για τοσο μικρη ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης , βαζεις 1/3 κουταλιου σπιρουλινα και ειναι αποδεκτη !!! ετσι ανεβαινει απο εκει η πρωτεινη .Αν υπαρχει αποδοχη ,μια χαρα εισαι και ετσι ! Αν βαλεις καλαμποκαλευρο ,προσθεσε και επιπλεον ασπραδι

----------


## Θοδωρής

Απο την στιγμη που δεν βγαινει στεγνη η αυγοτροφη δεν προσθετω επιπλεων υγρασια με το ασπραδι αλλα αν θελω να την ανεβασω ακομα ποιο πολυ
σε πρωτεΐνη λεω να προσθεσω 1 ή 2 κουταλακια του fertivit σκονη απο ασπραδι αυγου.
Ετσι και με το αυγο και με την σπιρουλινα και με το εξτρα σπραδι αυγου σε σκονη θα ανεβει αρκετα η προτεινη

----------


## johnakos32

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορω να την βαλω καταψυξη ή αν θα χαλασει για καποιον λογο.... το εχω ηδη κανει και ελπιζω να μην εκανα χαζομαρα....

----------


## jk21

στην καταψυξη την εχω .μια χαρα διατηρειται 

εννοειται ,ειδικα επειδη θα ταιστουν νεοσσοι ,να εχει ερθει σιγουρα σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου πριν προσφερθει    , οτι κομματι ειναι να δωσεις

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστω ... ναι σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου ... το αλλο ειναι οτι μου βγηκε λιγο λασπωμενη ....... δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο αυτο ετσι?

----------


## mitsman

οταν λες λασπωμενη τι εννοεις>???? ειναι καπως σαν ζυμη λογικα!

----------


## johnakos32

Αντι για γαλα χαμηλων λιπαρων αν βαλουμε το κανονικο που ειναι πιο θρεπτικο για τα μικρα?

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι να το κανουμε Γιαννη αυτο??? που θεωρεις οτι υστερει η συνταγη με το απαχο γαλα σε σχεση με το πληρες!?

----------


## jk21

εχεις περισσοτερη βιταμινη d ,αλλα και  περισσοτερα λιπαρα

τα λιπαρα στη συνταγη ,τα δινει κυριως το γαλα και τα αυγα (ο κροκος )

ετσι εκει που  2 αυγα και  250 ml χαμηλων λιπαρων γαλα ,δινουν   

γυρω στα 12,2 γρ λιπαρα  τα αυγα  (μεσαια προς μεγαλα )  και σχεδον 3.75 γρ το γαλα ,συνολο σχεδον 16 γρ 

θα δινουν 

12,2  γρ τα αυγα και 8.7 γρ το γαλα ,συνολο 20 σχεδον γραμμαρια  .Αυτο σημαινει 25 % πανω στα αρχικα λιπαρα 

δηλαδη απο 8 % στην αρχικη συνταγη ,πανε γυρω στα 10 %

( αλλα κορεσμενα ,οχι ακορεστα οπως τα φυτικα ... )

----------


## johnakos32

Eγω Δημητρη σου ειπα διαβασα οτι ειναι πιο θρεπτικο απο το απαχο και οτι παχαινει και αυτα ειναι μυθος, μου ειπε ρωτα ρωτησα.
Μας πειραζει δηλαδη να εχουν λιπος τα μικρα ή αποφευγουμαι τα πολλα λιπαρα για να μην επιβαρύνουμε το συκωτι?

----------


## jk21

μαλλον αναφερεσαι στον εταιρο Δημητρη ,γιατι δεν καναμε μαζι αυτη την κουβεντα 

αν εχουμε περιθωριο να δωσουμε επιπλεον λιπαρα στα πουλια μας ,προτιμω σε πουλια (που ειναι σποροφαγα κυριως ) να ειναι ακορεστα και οχι κορεσμενα και συγκεκριμενα να δωσουμε  ω3  ( περιλλα ,κια ,λιναρι ,κανναβουρι ,καμελινα με σειρα περιεκτικοτητας )

τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα σε βαθος χρονου ,δημιουργουν αρτηριοσκληρυνση και αθηρωματικη πλακα στα αγγεια 

τα φυτικα τροφιμα με ακορεστα  λιπαρα βεβαια ,δεν εχουν d3 μεσα τους .... οποτε και το γαλα βοηθα (βιτ d ,ασβεστιο )  ,αλλα με μετρο

----------


## mitsman

που το διαβασες Γιαννη οτι ειναι μυθος οτι παχαινει??? Ρωτα εκει που το διαβασες και ζητα να στο τεκμηριωσουν και για ποιο λογο ειναι καλυτερο απο το απαχο γαλα!

----------


## mparoyfas

μια ερώτηση πανω σε αυτη την τροφη, φουρνος μικροκυμάτων για ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα ωστε να ερθει στην επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια σερβιρισματος γρηγορα? την γνώμη σας ? 
εχω κανει την αρχικη συνταγη με και χωρις κινοα δεν εχω αποδοχη θα προσπαθήσω ξανα ειναι πουλια που δεν ακουμπάνε ζυμες και εχουν νεοσσούς τρωνε το αυγοψωμο 2 του Δημητρη .

----------


## johnakos32

> μια ερώτηση πανω σε αυτη την τροφη, φουρνος μικροκυμάτων για ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα ωστε να ερθει στην επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια σερβιρισματος γρηγορα? την γνώμη σας ? 
> εχω κανει την αρχικη συνταγη με και χωρις κινοα δεν εχω αποδοχη θα προσπαθήσω ξανα ειναι πουλια που δεν ακουμπάνε ζυμες και εχουν νεοσσούς τρωνε το αυγοψωμο 2 του Δημητρη .


Και εγω το ιδιο θεμα ειχα στην αρχη , να επιμενεις 3-4 μερες και μετα θα την τσακιζουν ...
Προσωπικα δεν κανω χρηση φουρνου μικροκυμματων δεν ειναι και το καλυτερα , βγαζω απο βραδυς την ποσοτητα που χρειαζομαι απο την καταψυξη την τοποθετω σε ενα σακουλακι και μεσα στο ψυγειο . Το πρωι ειναι ξεπαγωμενη μια χαρα .......
Αν σου βγηκε με πολυ υγρασια οπως εμενα την πρωτη φορα , μπορεις να προσθεσεις λιγες νιφαδες βρωμης . 
Βγαλε το αυγοψωμο και ασε μονο αυτην για λιγο ... 
* εβαλες και τα εξτρα  ασπραδια των αυγων?

----------


## mparoyfas

απο ολα εβαλα ακριβως οπως η συνταγη 2 φορες την εχω φτιαξει αλλα τζιφος θα το παλεψω λεω για φουρνο  απο θερμοκρασια ψυγειου σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου οχι αποψυξη εννοείτε απόψυξη μονο στο ψυγειο .

----------


## johnakos32

Απλα να πω οπως εγω δεν ηξερα εκανα το ιδιο , για τα καναρινια μπορεις να βαλεις και λιγοτερα ασπραδια αυγων δηλαδη να βαλεις 2 αυγα ολοκληρα και ενα ασπραδι ειναι υπεραρκετο αφου δεν παρατανε τα μικρα τους οπως τα ιθαγενη αν μεινουν λιγο πισω στην αναπτυξη...

----------


## mparoyfas

θα το κάνω , δεν εχω δοκιμάσει μια πιο λαιτ εκδοχη και σιγα σιγα να το φερω στα επιπεδα της συνταγής, ξερω οτι ειναι δύσκολο ειναι πουλια που εχουν μάθει αλλιώς , θα τα καταφέρω ομως που θα μου πανε μια του κλεφτη δυο του κλεφτη τρεις θα δοκιμάσουν .

----------


## jk21

οχι φουρνο μικροκυματων .Απο την καταψυξη στο περιβαλλον ,ακομα και σε 3-4 ωρες ειναι ετοιμο .Αν εχει ηδη αποψυχθει στο ψυγειο και σε μιση ωρα σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου ειναι οκ

----------


## jk21

Μετα απο σχεδον 1μισυ χρονο εφαρμογης ,μπορω να πω οτι ειναι η αυγοτροφη με την μεγαλυτερη αποδοχη για ολο το χρονο και ιδιαιτερα για το ταισμα των νεοσσων .Σιγουρα την εχω δοκιμασει σε διαφορες παραλλαγες της ,σιγουρα εχω κανει μικρες προσθηκες ποτε προσθετοντας τριμμενα χορταρικα πχ ταραξακο ή σπανακι ή τροφες με φυσικη χρωστικη οπως το σουμακ  ....

αλλα η πιο απλη και βασικη μορφη της ,οπως την ξεκινησε


 ο *Δημητρης* 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς

5 ασπραδια αυγου
2 αυγα
3 κουταλιες της σουπας σιμιγδαλι χοντρο
3 κουταλιες της σουπας τριμμένες νιφαδες βρώμης
250 μλ γάλα υψηλης παστεριωσης χαμηλων λιπαρων
1 κουταλια του γλυκου μέλι*





μπορει να γινει και πρεπει να γινει ,ο μπουσουλας για να την εισαγαγετε χωρις κοπο,χωρις χρονο ,πανευκολα στα πουλια σας .Αξιζει !!!


Δεν πειραζει αν σε περιοδους βαψιματος της μασκας στην καρδερινα ή των κιτρινων καναρινιων  ή του κοκκινου των καναρινιων (για οσους εχω πεισει οτι η λουτεινη τους βοηθα ) αντι για σιμιγδαλι και βρωμη ,εχουμε μονο πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου ) για φουλ λουτεινη 

Δεν πειραζει αν στη συντηρηση μετα το τελος πτεροροιας εως τα μεσα του Δεκεμβρη ,εχουμε μονο τα 2 πληρη αυγα και οχι τα ασπραδια  (εκει μπορουμε να βαλουμε αλλα 50 ml γαλα ) 

Δεν πειραζει για οσους βαφουν λευκα πουλια ή πουλια με λευκο πανω τους ,οταν βαφεται το λευκο ,αν δεν εχουμε καθολου κροκο και εχουμε 7 μονο ασπραδια 

Δεν πειραζει αν σε ζεμπρακια και budgie στους νεοσσους ταιζουμε με 1 πληρες αυγο λιγοτερο και ενα ασπραδι λιγοτερο 

Δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα αν το γαλα ειναι κανονικο με λακτοζη 

Μπορουμε ανετα να προσθεσουμε χρωστικες συνθετικες ή φυσικες μεσα της 

Δεν πειραζει αν ειναι σκετο σιμιγδαλι 6 κουταλιες ,χωρις νιφαδες βρωμης (μικρη διαφορα σε θρεπτικη αξια οταν το αυγο δινει φουλ πρωτεινη ) αλλα η σκετη βρωμη αντι σιμιγδαλιου ,επηρεαζει καπως την υφη 

Μπορειτε να προσθεσετε αν θελετε ζεολιθο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ,για απορροφηση των τοξινων των τροφων στο στομαχι 

Μπορειτε να διαλυσετε οσο προβλεπεται για αντιστοιχα ml νερου ,οσο ριγανελαιο ή αλλο αντιβακτηριακο σκευασμα ή για το συκωτι εχετε ,στα ml του γαλακτος 


Δοκιμαστε την ,γινεται πανευκολα !!!!

εδω σε μια εκδοχη της ,ομως ο τροπος ειναι ιδιος για καθε παραλλαγη 




*

*

----------


## gpapjohn

Την έφτιαξα κι εγώ πριν λίγο,

έβαλα 3 κουταλιές της σούπας πολέντα και 3 τριμμένες νυφάδες βρώμης

2 ασπράδια αντι για 5

έτριψα 2 brazil nut μόλις έριξα τις νυφάδες και την πολέντα και όταν έβαλα τα αυγά, προσέθεσα 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού γύρη,



την άφησα να κρυώσει και την έβαλα στο ψυγείο, θα σας ενημερώσω αύριο,

να κλείσω λέγοντας ότι εκτρέφω μόνο καναρίνια

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα !!!! για καναρινια ακομα και ετσι ειναι τουρμπο για ταισμα νεοσσων ,πολυ περισσοτερο για τωρα που δεν εχει καν αρχισει 

Στα Ιθαγενη (κατα την γνωμη μου ) απλα επιδιωκουμε να πετυχουμε συντομα αναπτυξη ,μην απο ενστικτο οι γονεις αφησουν τα μικρα ,αν δεν τους ικανοποιει ο ρυθμος της .Η << φυσικη επιλογη >> σε αυτα ειναι πολυ πιο εντονη σαν ενστικτο ακομα

Δειχνει να εχεις πετυχει και τη υφη !

----------


## gpapjohn

Μετά από 2 μέρες χορήγησης της αυγοτροφής, παρατηρώ ότι τα πουλιά είναι επιφυλακτικά, δοκιμάζουν μεν αλλά τρώνε μικρή ποσότητα,

2 πουλάκια την τίμησαν δεόντως,

θα επιμείνω όμως, πιστεύω θα τη συνηθίσουν, είναι εντελώς νέα αίσθηση γι αυτά, με βολεύει κι εμένα ο τρόπος παρασκευής της...

----------


## jk21

καλα θα κανεις ! συντομα θα την τσακιζουν ολα !

----------


## G.T

και γω εκανα σημερα και χθες με δυο τροπους......η χθεσινη ητν καλη σαν υφη και την τσακισαν αν και πρωτη φορα σε ικανοποιητικο ποσοστο ειδικα τα καναρια.....σημερα δυστυχως κατι πρεπει να εκανα λαθος...εβαλα 4 ασπραδια αυγων αλλα μαλλον ηθελε 5.....με πολεντα μονο και μου βγηκε λιγο σφιχτη....το πρωι θα δουμε αν θα την τιμησουν....οι καρδερινες μου το παιζουν ζορικες και μου την δινουν :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να παιξει ρολο

----------


## G.T

ητν στεγνη σε σχεση με αυτο που περιμενα.....τα υλικα μπηκαν ακριβως.....η φωτια χαμηλωσε με το που ξεκινησε το γαλα να φουσκωνει....τι μπορει να εκανα λαθος;για ελειψη υγρασιας μου κανει....

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω 

παντως η ελλειψη υγρασιας ,ακομα και με λιγο νερακι στο τελος ,φτιαχνει 


ή και επιπλεον γαλα

----------


## G.T

προφανως......αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι το φοβηθηκα....θα δω το πρωι τι θα κανουν....

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ορίστε και η δική μου!! (Πρόσθεσα και σουσάμι)

----------


## serafeim

Εγω την εκανα σε μικρη ποσοτητα υφη κλπ ολα κομπλε αλλα δεν ειχε αποδοχη καθολου... 

Στάλθηκε από τον Σεραφείμ... Για εναν φιλο!!!

----------


## jk21

Γιουρκα τουρμπο !!


Σεραφειμ  ,πες το φιλο να βγαλει τους σπορους για λιγο ,   για να  δοκιμασουν και θα δει μετα αν εχουν αποδοχη !

----------


## serafeim

Οχι οχι γραψε λαθος το γραφει το κινητο μου αυτο παντα... Τα δικα μου δεν την θελανε.. Την εκανα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα

Στάλθηκε από τον Σεραφείμ....

----------


## mitsman

Στην Ελλαδα τα περισσοτερα πουλια υποφερουν απο την αποδοχη τροφων, ειμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ βέβαιος οτι στα πουλια του jk και αφρολεξ να δωσεις θα το τσακισουν!
τα δικα μου τρωνε και τα κουκουτσια...

----------


## Γιούρκας

:Happy:  Απίστευτη αποδοχή!!!Τα πιο μεγάλα στην αρχή ηταν λίγο διστακτικά αλλα μετά....έπεσαν με τα μούτρα..τα μικρά(του 14) κατευθείαν την ρήμαξαν !!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Γιούρκα πόσα ασπράδια έβαλες;

----------


## Γιούρκας

3 αυγά ολόκληρα!

----------


## Gardelius

Νομίζω ότι είναι από τις πιο επιτυχημένες συνταγές αυγοτροφών και με μεγάλη αποδοχή

Από τη στιγμή που θα δοκιμάσουν τα πουλιά !!!! 

Επίσης μπορεί να αποτελέσει και *"* *βάση " * για να γίνει προσθήκη και άλλων υλικών ώστε να έχουμε το αποτέλεσμα

(που πρόσφατα γεύθηκαν τα πουλιά των παιδιών που ήταν  τα τυχερά στην κοπή της πίτας). 


Αυτός είναι και ο επόμενος μου στόχος οπότε θα ακολουθήσουν σχετικές φωτογραφίες με το  τι θα προστεθεί.

----------


## serafeim

Θα την δοκιμασω παλι σημερα αργα εγω να την δωσω αυριο νωρις νωρις που θα πεινανε!! Για να δουμε!!  :Happy:

----------


## Γιούρκας

Χτες την ξανά έφτιαξα με τις εξής παραλλαγές:

9 αυγά
3 κουταλιές του γλυκού μέλι
6 κουταλιές της σούπας τριμμένες νυφάδες βρώμης
6 κουταλιές της σούπας χοντρό σιμιγδάλι
750ml γάλα
4 κουταλιές της σούπας σιμιγδάλι(το έβαλα απο την αρχή να βράσει με το γάλα)
1 κουταλιά της σούπας ελαιόλαδο...
τρίμμα φλούδας ενός  πορτοκαλιού...


  Αποδοχή από όλα τα πουλιά!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

σε συνέχεια των ποστ #67 και #69 


Έφτιαξα πάλι την αυγοτροφή βάζοντας 6 κουταλιές της σούπας πολέντα, αντί για 3 πολέντα + 3 βρώμη, και 2 ασράδια, αντί για 5

επίσης ακολούθησα τη συμβουλή του Δημήτρη (jk21) και άφησα μόνο την αυγοτροφή στο κλουβί μέχρι να δοκιμάσουν αρκετή ποσότητα,

ύστερα έβαλα στο κλουβί τους σπόρους και τα χορταρικά, αυτό το έκανα μόνο μία μέρα και σε κάποια πουλάκια χρειάστηκε να το κάνω και 2η,

πλέον μπορώ να πω ότι δε μένει τίποτα στην ταΐστρα

----------


## serafeim

Εγω με την σειρα μου παιδια εβαλα μια μερα στην οποια μονο τα αρσενικα καναρινια τιμησαν μετα απο ωρα....
Σημερα εβαλα το πρωι παλι (βασικα πεταξα παλια και εβαλα νεα) αυγοτροφη και εφυγα για δουλεια!!!
Δεν βρηκα τιποτα μεσα ουτε απο τα θυληκα ουτε απο τα αρσενικα.... Παραξενεφτηκα τοσο που ρωτησα τον αδερφο μου μηπως τσιμπησε κι αυτος καθολου!! χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

Στην αναπαραγωγη ,οταν θα ταιζουν ,δεν θα προλαβαινετε να βαζετε στις ταιστρες !

----------


## serafeim

Θα πρεπει να την γεμιζουμε ομως? η οχι?

----------


## jk21

θα πρεπει να βαζουμε λιγο παραπανω απο οσο υπολογιζουμε ,οτι θα τρωνε μιση μερα .Ωστε οταν παμε να αλλαξουμε ,να υπαρχει ακομα σε επαρκεια για τους νεοσσους 

Σε θερμοκρασιες κατω των 30 βαθμων παντως ,σιγουρα ειναι οκ και να μεινει ολοκληρη ημερα .Δεν προτεινω ομως να το κανετε με νεοσσους ,ωστε  να εχει τη μεγιστη θρεπτικη αξια !

----------


## serafeim

Μαλιστα!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Χρησιμοποίησα σαν βάση την αυγοτροφη ( κρέμα ) και μετά πρόσθεσα, 150 ml αλεύρι βρώμης , 150 ml φρυγανιά τριμμένη, ρίγανη, γύρη, στη μύτη του κουταλιού σπιρουλίνα. 

Επειδή ήταν όμως μικρή η ποσότητα  προσέθεσα κι ένα βρασμένο αυγό. 




Το αποτέλεσμα . ... ... ...








Κράτησα κάποια ποσότητα και είχα βάλει σε κουσκούς καροφύλλη, την ανακάτεψα με την παραπάνω αλλά επειδή δεν ήθελα να είναι τελείως πατέ προσέθεσα, λίγο αλεύρι βρώμης ακόμα !







Αποδοχή ;;;  

Πολύ καλή απ' τα πουλιά μου και ειδικά* *αυτή με το κους κους μαζι την τσάκισαν !!!! *

----------


## legendguards



----------


## jk21

Πολυ ωραια υφη δειχνει να εχει !

Αντωνη ,επειδη ειδικα ως προ το θεμα της αμυλουχας βασης ,εχουμε εδω συνταγες με διαφορους συνδιασμους ( σιμιγδαλι σιτου ,τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης , πολεντα κλπ ) θα μπορουσες να δωσεις ακριβως τη συσταση (και για την χρωστικη και οτι αλλο προσθεσες ) για τα μελη;  

* εγω ξερεις οτι τα γνωριζω ,αλλα να ξερουν και τα μελη ωστε να κανουν κατι αντιστοιχο ,ειδικα οι << κοκκιναδες >>


περιμενουμε νεα ως προς την αποδοχη !

----------


## legendguards

Δημητρη
χρησημοποιησα

250ml γαλα ελαφρυ δηλαδη οχι ολοπαχο
3 κουταλιες της σουπας νιφαδες βρωμης βιολογικες
3 κουταλιες της σουπας πολεντα ή συμυγδαλι καλαμποκιου παλι βιολογικο
5 ασπραδια σου αυγου
2 αυγα
1 κουταλακι τουγλυκου μελι
1 κουταλι της σουπας βιολογικο σουμακ
3γρ χρωστικη ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ REDXANTHIN LIPOCROME


Τα σχολια μου ειναι οτι πρωτα θελει αρκετη προσοχη στο θεμα της φωτιας γιατι κολλαει πολυ ευκολα και θελει συνεχες ανακατωμα .
κατα τα αλλα μου βγηκε αρκετα καλη νομιζω
τωρα για το θεμα της αποδοχης απο τα καναρινια μου που ειναι ολα red factor καποια πηγαν αμεσως και δοκιμασαν
αφαιρεσα τους σπορους για 2 ωρες κατα τις 10 το πρωι
τα πληστα ζευγαρια φαγανε ολο σχεδον το κομματι τους μεχρι τις6 το απογευμα
παντως για κατι που πρωτη φορα δοκιμαζουν ειχε αρκετα καλη αποδοχη
σιγουρα θα την ξαναφτιαξω

----------


## jk21

απλα θελει χαμηλη φωτια ,αρκετα χαμηλη στο ανακατεμα 

να δεις που συντομα θα γινεται αναρπαστη 

για την ποσοτητα της χρωστικης (την προοριζεις για κοκκινα ) δεν ειμαι ειδικο να σου πω αν ειναι οκ ,αλλα αν εχεις αρκετα ζευγαρια ,σε καποιο εστω δοκιμασε και με χαμηλοτερη ποσοτητα ,απο οσο συνηθιζεις ,να δεις διαφορα στα αποτελεσματα

----------


## G.T

τελειωσα μολις τωρα την συνταγη.....με ολα τα υλικα εκτος απο χρωστικη.....αυριο το πρωι θα μαθουμε τα αποτελεσματα.....ιδωμεν

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενα και τα κρυα των ημερων ,ειπα να κανω αυτη τη φορα ,λιγο πιο λιπαρη την συνταγη 

στην αρχη εκανα την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη 



*αυγα ηταν 4 ολοκληρα 

3 κουταλιες σιμιγδαλι σιτου

3 κουταλιες τριμμενο αγκαθι Μαριας σε δυνατο μουλτι 

250 ml γαλα με κανονικα λιπαρα

1 γεματη κουταλια goji berry τριμμενη στο μουλτι 

2 τριμμενα βραζιλιανικα φιστικια για φουλ σεληνιο (τα ετριψα με το σιμιγδαλι για να μη λασπωσουν )

1 κουταλι της σουπας εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας 
**
1 κουταλι του γλυκου μελι 

1 κουταλι της σουπας βρασμενο για λιγο μαυροσησαμο 

1 κουταλι του γλυκου γεματο ,σπορους οινοθηρας (μπηκαν προς το τελος ) 

μισο κουταλι του γλυκου παπρικα 

μισο κουταλι του γλυκου σουμακ 

1 κουταλι του γλυκου γυρη (μπηκε προς το τελος μετα το μελι ) 



*Μετα ετριψα ισοποση σχεδον ποσοτητα κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης και καλαμποκαλευρου στο μουλτι  ,προσθετοντας στο καλαμποκαλευρο σιγα σιγα την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη 

Ανακατεψα και 1 γρ προβιοτικου γαλακτοβακιλλων σε σκονη 

Στο τελος προσθεσα  τα φυτρα καμελινας 

*Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας*





και στο τελος 1 κουταλι ελαιολαδο και 2 ml ω3 (τα τραβηξα με συρριγκα απο καψουλα που ειχα απο χρηση ανθρωπινη παλιοτερα .Στο μελλον θα παρω farlipid απο φαρμακειο υγρο σε μπουκαλι ) 
και ανακατεμα με το κουταλι

----------


## xrisam

ΜΜΜμμμ σαν χαλβάς φαίνεται μάλλον το σιμιγδάλι του δίνει αυτή την υφή!!! Το έτρωγα άνετα!! :wink:

----------


## eyes lf

> Δημητρη
> χρησημοποιησα
> 
> 250ml γαλα ελαφρυ δηλαδη οχι ολοπαχο
> 3 κουταλιες της σουπας νιφαδες βρωμης βιολογικες
> 3 κουταλιες της σουπας πολεντα ή συμυγδαλι καλαμποκιου παλι βιολογικο
> 5 ασπραδια σου αυγου
> 2 αυγα
> 1 κουταλακι τουγλυκου μελι
> ...


το σουμακ και τη χρωστικη τα εβρασες με το γαλα ? η στο τελος προσθετα ?
μιπος αντι χρωστικη μπορει να εχει ντοματο πελτε ή και παπρικα ? και σε τη ποσοτιτα ?

----------


## legendguards

το σουμακ και την χρωστικη τα εβαλα μετα
αν δεν βαλεις χρωτικη δεν θα βαφτουν οσο πρεπει τα κοκκινα καναρινια
παπρικα και ντοματοπελτε χρησημοποιω επισης

----------


## legendguards

ετοιμη η κρεμωδης μας , πρωινη πρωινη ειδικα για τα καρδερινακια μας
χωρις χρωστικη οπως την προηγουμενη που εκανα για τα κοκκινα μου
νομιζω μου βγηκε πολυ καλη και πιο αφρατη απο την προηγουμενη
Τα υλικα μου 

*5 ασπραδια αυγου
2 αυγα
3 κουταλιες της σουπας σιμιγδαλι χοντρο
3 κουταλιες της σουπας τριμμένες νιφαδες βρώμης
250 μλ γάλα υψηλης παστεριωσης χαμηλων λιπαρων
* Προσθεσα 
1 κουταλιακι του γλυκου σουμακ
1 κουταλακι του γλυκου Παπρικα
2 βραζιλιανικα καρυδια
2 κουταλια της σουπας *εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας 
*1 κουταλι της σουπας γυρη
δυστηχως ειχε λειψει το μελι και δεν εβαλα

----------


## jk21

H προσθηκη γυρης ,κανει ανεπαισθητη την ελλειψη ,θρεπτικα και γευστικα

----------


## jk21

ηρθε η ωρα να κανω νεα παρτιδα και να δωσω  ευκαιρια σε καποιους να με λενε παραλογο επειδη βαζω κατσαρολα για τα πουλια μου και δεν ψωνιζω bakery products , sugars ,egg products  , fats and δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο ... 

με την συνθεση της να ειναι ενισχυμενη  εκτος απο τα καθιερωμενα 


με φουλ 

κινοα  O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών

τριγωνελλα  Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία ποστ 57

----------


## legendguards

Απο αποδοχη τι να πουμε , οπι φωτογραφιες μιλουν απο μονες τους

----------


## jk21

για να << τσιμπησουν >> και να δοκιμασουνε μαζικα την νεα τροφη , η παροχη στη μεση ειναι ιδανικη !  αλλα στην συνεχεια να μπαινει σε ταιστρες ,γιατι ετσι οπως ειναι υδαρη ,μαζευει πανω της καθε τι τριγυρω πεσμενο

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά..σήμερα θα φτιάξω την αυγοτροφη με το σιμιγδάλι..την ξεκινάω απο τωρα για να δώ υποδοχή και να την δίνω και όταν τα πουλιά έχουν μικρα..σκέφτομαι εκτός απο αυτά που αναφέρετε να βάλω εχτρα 1 κουταλιά σούπας βότανα,και 1 κουταλιά σούπας γύρη...θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες απο το αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## jk21

Μπορει και με τα βοτανα να εχει την ιδια αποδοχη .... δεν ξερω .Θα σου προτεινα παντως να ειναι καποια που γινονται πολυ λεπτοκοκκα στο τριψιμο 

Τη γυρη θα την εχεις ηδη μαλακωσει σε μουλτι σε χλιαρο νερο (μικρη ποσοτητα νερου να γινει σαν χυλος ) και θα την βαλεις προς το τελος της διαδικασιας για να θερμανθει τον λιγοτερο απαιτουμενο χρονο

----------


## kostas salonika

Α μάλιστα πρεπει την γύρη να την λιώνω...σκέφτομαι να βάλω βότανα γιατί τα τρώνε που τους εχω σε ξέχωρη ταιστρα...

----------


## jk21

Τη γυρη αν τη βαλεις ετσι και την σπανε ,εχει καλως αλλα δεν νομιζω εκτος αν ειναι η μαλακια που θελει καταψυξη.Η αποξηραμενη θελει λιγο διαλυση 

Αν τα βοτανα τα τρωνε ετσι , δωστα και ετσι σκετα και αλλαξε μονο αν η χωρις βοτανα αυγοτροφη δεν γινεται αποδεκτη

----------


## kostas salonika

Σε αυτό το μειγμα ετσυ πως ειναι μπορώ να προσθέτω μεσα και κινοα;

----------


## jk21

Κωστα η κινοα αν θα διαβασεις το θεμα απο την αρχη μεχρι τωρα (δεν το διαβασες μαλλον ... ) εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες .Να μια φωτο οπου ειχα βαλει κινοα .Στην αρχη θα την βαλεις μεσα στο γαλα πριν καν το ζεστανεις .Βοηθα να μαλακωσει η κινοα μεχρι να ερθει στο σημειο βρασμου .Η υφη της αυγοτροφης παντα ηταν καλυτερα με κινοα

----------


## kostas salonika

Έχεις δίκιο Δημήτρη αλλα δεν μπορούσα να βρω το post με την κινοα γιαυτο ρώτησα..το βρήκα όμως και σε ευχαριστώ...

----------


## jk21

off topic για το συνολο των μελων ..... 

τον admin jk21 τον βολευει στα θεματα να γινονται συνεχεια ερωτησεις και ας ειναι πραγματα που εχουν ειπωθει ,γιατι ετσι ανεβαινουν τα ....νουμερα pcθεασης και ισως ερχονται και θεματα ξανα στο προσκηνιο 
τον jk21 του αρεσει ομως παντα να μην ξεχνατε να διαβαζετε στην πορεια την πλουσια υλη που υπαρχει σε αυτη την παρεα ! μην θεωρειται ποτε ως δεδομενη την υπαρξη αυτης της εγκυκλοπαιδειας οσο ξεκαθαρα δεδομενη ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη !!!  Μονο ετσι εξασφαλιζεται η συνεχης ανανεωσης και ο εμπλουτισμος της !!!

----------


## teo24

Κατι ψηνετε παλι...μιας και εχουμε φτιαξει σχεδον ολες τις αλλες ειπαμε να βαλουμε στο μενου μας κι αυτην. Ειπα να δω αν την τρωνε κι αν οχι να προσθεσω κι αλλα υλικα να την κανω αποδεκτη.Ειχα και σπιρουλινα και γυρη αλλα ειπα να κανω την ''γνησια'' συνταγη με κινοα των master chef του φορουμ.

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Η γνήσια συνταγη δεν έχει εννοείται κινόα... αφου το καταλαβαινεις... οπου ακους κινοα ματζουνια και βοτανια ειναι απο πισω ο jk

----------


## jk21

η γνησια συνταγη ειναι αυτη και ευχομαι συντομα να βαλει ξανα στην ακρη κατι σεντες  και κουραφεξαλα και ας βγαζουν 5αδες  :Happy:  ::  

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς

*


 Θοδωρη  σαν να μου φαινεται λιγο σβολιασμενη ... βεβαια απο γευση θα την τιμησουν πιστευω δεοντως ετσι κι αλλιως .Περι κινοα παντως οποτε εχω βαλει ,εχω παρατηρησει οτι την βοηθα στην πορεια της ημερας να μην γινεται μια μαζα οτι μενει αλλα να θρυματιζεται και να τρωγετε απο τα πουλια

----------


## teo24

Οντως Δημητρη δεν βγηκε σαν την δικια σας.Μετα το 5λεπτο  αρχισε να γινετε σαν χοντροτριμενα κομματια.Υλικα εβαλα ακριβως τα ιδια.Μηπως ειναι δυνατη η κουζινα μου στο 6.

Θα την δοκιμασω και την αλλη αλλα πηρα φρεσκια κινοα σημερα και ειπα να την βαλω.

----------


## stefos

Παιδιά πείτε μου κάτι ,  προτιμούν τις πατέ αυγοτροφες οι καρδερινες απο τις ξηρές ? 
Αυτή την συγκεκριμένη δεν την έχω φτιαξει.

Εν τω ματαξυ οι δικές μου απο αυγό αυγοτροφη ακόμα τίποτα !! Μέχρι που σκέφτομαι να πάρω καμμία έτοιμη ...... 

Σορυ για το οφ αλλά θα με σκάσουν οι ατιμες

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη μηπως εριξες τα αυγα πριν το σιμιγδαλι αρχιζει να πηζει; αν το εριξες νωρις ,λογικο ειναι να σβολιασει γιατι πηζει το αυγο πρην γινει μια μαζα με το ηδη πηγμενο σιμιγδαλι 


Στεφο αφου σου κανω το διαχωρισμο κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης , 

που ειναι η παρουσα

 και πατε αυγοτροφης

 που ειναι οποια αυγοτροφη εχει δεχθει εξτρα λαδι και αντι να εχει κατω απο 10 % λιπαρα που εχουν οι ξηρου τυπου ειναι γυρω στο 15 (το λαδι ειναι δηλαδη που δινει την ονομασια πατε οπως το πατε κρεατος που ειναι μεσα στο λιπος )


θα σου πω οτι η καρδερινα συνηθως δεν θελει στεγνη αυγοτροφη σκετη ξηρου τυπου ή ετοιμη ή φτιαχτη 

Μπορει να προτιμησει ετοιμη ξηρου τυπου με αρκετο βραστο αυγο 

, μπορει μια φτιαχτη τυπου κεικ ή με βραστο αυγο και φρυγανια  αλλα αφρατεμενη και ειδικα αν βαλεις και λιγο λαδι οταν την ετοιμαζεις και την ανακατεψεις 

,μπορει σαν την παρουσα ειτε οπως ειναι γιατι ηδη εχει φουλ υγρασια μεσα της  ,ειτε σταζοντας στην παρουσα οταν την δινεις σε κομματακια ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο (αν σου κανει τη δυσκολη αρχικα )


Απο κει και περα αν δεν πειστουν να φανε και τη συγκεκριμενη μπορει να την αλλαξεις μορφη σε αφρατεμενη και οχι κρεμωδη και να βαλεις λαδακι (αυτη ετσι οπως ειναι εχει ελαχιστα λιπαρα ,για να μπορουν τα γαρδελια να ταιζουν φουλ λιπαρους σπορους στα μικρα ) ή μπορεις να κανεις και μια απο αυτες

*Αυγοτροφή λουτείνης**Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !*που σιγουρα τους αρεσει

----------


## teo24

Eδω και κανα μισαωρο τους την εβαλα και ψιλοτσιμπησαν αλλα εμενα ποτε δεν επεσαν σε κατι με τα μουτρα.Μεχρι το σουρουπω ομως παντα την τελειωνουν την αυγοτροφη οπως κι ενα 1/4 αυγου που τους εβαλα προχθες για πρωτη φορα στα χερια μου.Μηπως βαζεις αλλα εξτρα εκτος των σπορων και δεν θελουν την αυγοτροφη?Αλλιως πειραματισου μεχρι να βρεις τι θα τις τραβηξει στην αυγοτροφη.

Πηρε βραση το γαλα,εριξα σιμιγδαλι και κινοα,ανακατεψα μεχρι να αρχισει να χωριζει το μειγμα με την κουταλα στον πατο και μετα τ'αυγα.Δεν με πειραζει ομως,εχω δει οτι οσο πιο τριμμα ειναι τοσο καλυτερα την τρωνε Μην σου πω οτι θα δοκιμασω να βαλω και λιγο στο μουλτι.

----------


## jk21

Toτε Θοδωρη ειχες δυνατα τη φωτια οταν εριξες το αυγο .Θελει πολυ χαμηλα για να προλαβεις να ανακατεψεις καλα πριν πηξει

----------


## stefos

Θοδωρή (εμείς είμαστε και συνάδελφοί αρχάριοι χαχαχα) σήμερα έφαγαν λίγο παραπάνω αυγοτροφη μπερδεμενη με του Γιώργου geam (μου έχει δώσει) .
Του Γιώργου την τροφή την έφαγαν (κάποια όλη) και λίγο απο την δικιά μου!!!
Μάλλον πήραν.  << μπρος>>. !!!!!
Δύσκολες οι καρδερίνες , στα καναρια οτι βάλεις όχι δεν λένε ........

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά...έκανα εχθές την αυγοτροφη..απο γεύσει έγινε πολύ ωραία...αλλα δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει σαν μπισκότο όταν κρυωση;;η δικιά μου έγινε μαλακή σαν λάσπη δλδ ...έτσυ πρεπει να ειναι;;

----------


## xrisam

Tην έψησες?

----------


## kostas salonika

Όχι δεν γράφει κάπου για ψήσιμο...

----------


## mitsman

ετσι γινεται, σαν ζυμαρι ας το πουμε!!!!

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ετσι ειναι .Μαλιστα αυτη που θα εχεις στην καταψυξη και θα ξεπαγωνεις ,να την ξεπαγωνεις σε καποιο απορροφητικο χαρτι να μαζευει τυχον υγρασια 

Αν θα ξεκινησουν να δοκιμαζουν ,δε θα σταματανε .... κοβε ενα κουταλι του γλυκου σχεδον ανα ζευγαρακι αυτο το διαστημα

----------


## kostas salonika

Α ωραία και γω λέω κατι δεν έκανα σωστά..με σβολιασε λίγο αλλα την επόμενη φορά θα εχω ποιο χαμηλά το μάτι ...έκανα αυτήν με την κινοα θα βάλω μετα φωτο...δεν έβαλα ούτε βότανα ούτε γύρη που έλεγα μπορεί στης επόμενες να βάλω ..

----------


## kostas salonika

Αμα αυτό το μειγμα το βάλω σε ενα ταψί και το ψεισω...σαν γίνει σαν ξηρή αυγοτροφη να την χρησιμοποιο μαζι με πέρλες;;

----------


## jk21

Προσωπικα δεν το εχω κανει ποτε ,να ψησω ακριβως τα υλικα που αναφερονται αρχικα ... υποθετω εννοεις τα αρχικα υλικα  ... ή την ζυμη που εχει ετοιμαστει στην κατσαρολα στο τελος; 

απο κει και περα υποθετω θα γινει σαν αυγοψωμο ψημενο ... το πως θα το χρησιμοποιησεις μετα το ξερεις εσυ ... αν το τρωνε τα πουλια , θρεπτικα δεν εχει να προσθεσει κατι η προσθηκη περλων ... να μειωσει εχει ... το μεσο ορο πρωτεινης αφου εχουν αν θυμαμαι καλα γυρω στο 16 % εκεινες 

Αν παλι εχεις προβλημα αποδοχης σε σχεση με τις περλες , προφανως και να τα βαλεις μαζι , μαλλον τις περλες θα τρωνε ...

----------


## stefos

Δεν την έχω κανει ακόμα την συνταγή αλλά ,  νομιζω οτι όλο το θέμα είναι η υφή της που προσελκύει τις καρδερίνες!! 

Τι νόημα θα έχει να φτιαχτεί <<άλλο>>  ενα αυγοψωμο.

----------


## GeAm

> Θοδωρή (εμείς είμαστε και συνάδελφοί αρχάριοι χαχαχα) σήμερα έφαγαν λίγο παραπάνω αυγοτροφη μπερδεμενη με του Γιώργου geam (μου έχει δώσει) .
> Του Γιώργου την τροφή την έφαγαν (κάποια όλη) και λίγο απο την δικιά μου!!!
> Μάλλον πήραν.  << μπρος>>. !!!!!
> Δύσκολες οι καρδερίνες , στα καναρια οτι βάλεις όχι δεν λένε ........


για να γυρίσει ο ήλιος.... θέλει δουλειά πολύ....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## kostas salonika

Ετσυ βγηκε η δικια μου..

----------


## jk21

την κινοα την ειχες βαλει απο την αρχη για βρασιμο με το κρυο γαλα; 

πριν ριξεις το αυγο χαμηλωσες τη φωτια; 


τη δοκιμασες στα πουλια; την τρωνε;

----------


## kostas salonika

την κινοα την εβαλα μεσα στο γαλα πριν την βαλω καν πανω στο ματι.
ναι το κατεβασα στο 5,5 και εριξα τα αυγα..απλος τα αυγα δεν τα εριξα ολλα μαζι..εριξα πρωτα τα ολοκληρα και μετα το ασπραδι
αυριο θα δωσω..

----------


## legendguards

Να σαρταρουμε σιγα σιγα . 



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Αντώνη πες μας αποδοχή,...  :winky:

----------


## legendguards

τι να σου πω φιλε , δεν μενει ουτε για δειγμα , την ειχα δουλεψει και περσι , κορυφη για μενα

----------


## jk21

καλοφαγωτη

----------


## legendguards

Μαστορα γραψε μας και τι εβαλες μεσα , να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι πρωταρηδες

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα Αντωνη εχει στην πρωτη σελιδα στο πρωτο ποστ ενα λινκ που σε οδηγει αναλυτικοτατες οδηγιες παρασκευης...
Αμα εισαι εσυ πρωταρης τι να πουμε εμεις.. ::

----------


## jk21

ξερει αυτος τι λεει  ... απο τοτε κατα καιρους εχω κανει διαφορες αλλαγες στην αρχικη συνταγη του Δημητρη  ... και ο Αντωνης ειναι απο τους πρωτους που παρακολουθουν καλα τη συνταγη 


πολεντα ,κινοα ,γαλα  , τριμμενα σκονη κολοκυθοσπορο , φυστικι  , λιωμενη μπανανα  , αυγα , μελι ,  ελαχιστο λαδι  , λιγη σπιρουλινα  , καρνιτινη  ,πολυβιταμινη (διαλυμενη σε ελαχιστο γαλα σε ποσοτητα αντιστοιχη του βαρους των στερεων υλικων της συνταγης , που ριχθηκε στη συνταγη λιγο πριν το κατεβασμα και απορροφηθηκε πανευκολα απο την κρεμωδη μαζα ) ... ξεχασα τη γυρη ... Θα μπει στην  *Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά*που θα κανω συντομα για παραλληλη χρηση ως δοκιμη  για το ποια θα ειναι πιο αποδεκτη την εποχη ταισματος ... ας ειναι καλα η καταψυξη  . Εκεινη θα γινει μαλλον με κινοα αντι φαγοπυρο αυτη τη φορα και ισως παντου πρασινη με επιπλεον ροκα και αρακα αντι πιπεριας ή με λιγοτερη πιπερια

----------


## nikolaslo

Εσυ  κ Δημητρη εχεις βαλει στοχο να μας χωρισεις μολις βλεπει η γυναικα να μαζευω σακουλακια με διαφορα υλικα και παω προς κουζινα μερια βγαζει αφρους.

----------


## jk21

να κανει τα γλυκα ματια σε κανεναν βιομηχανο πολυεθνικης  , να τον πεισει  να κανει αυγοτροφη με αλευρι και οχι bakery  (και να χασει σημαντικο μερος των κερδων του ... ) και να κοψει τη ζαχαρη που βαζει για να κανει ευγεστο το προιον και με καλη αποδοχη , ωστε να παρασυρει μετα και τους αλλους και τοτε ισως γλυτωσει ,γιατι θα ησυχασω ...

δεν ειναι ονειρο μου να γινεται μαγειρες ... κριτικοι σε οτι σας πασαρουν !

----------


## nikolaslo

Ενα ειδος κριτικης ειναι και η αδιαφορια για τα προϊόντα τους γιατι οταν κατανοησουμε ακομα περισσότεροι αυτο που αναφερεις πιο πανω θα μειωθουν οι πωλησεις τους αρα και ο τζιρος τους και τοτε ισως ψαξουν να δουν τι γινετε

----------


## jk21

Αυτο εχει γινει στους χομπιστες του διαδικτυου ηδη .Το κοστος ομως μιας τετοιας κινησης δεν ειναι ουσιαστικο για αυτους ,οταν η απολυτη πλειοψηφια των οργανωμενων εκτροφεων εχει ως προτεραιοτητα να εχει αριθμο πουλιων που συχνα περνα τα 100 αλλα και να μην περνα ,ειναι τετοιος που τους κανει να βαριουνται να ασχοληθουν με την διατροφη των πουλιων και την μαγειρικη ... ελα μωρε αφου ζουνε και γεννανε καλα ... αρα μια χαρα ειναι  .Κανεις δεν σκεφτηκε οτι οσοι στα 45 και 55  πεθαινουν απο καρδιες και καρκινο , στα 30 μπορει να ειχανε ηδη 3 παιδια ....  Οταν ομως η ορνιθοκουλτουρα σταματα στο πως να βγαλουμε πρωταθλητες που θα μας δωσουν δοξα και χρημα και τα περισσοτερα πουλια σε 2 χρονια δεν θα ειναι στα χερια μας ... ε ποιος σκεφτεται για το αν τα πουλια θα εχουν προβληματα στα 5 τους ,αν οχι νωριτερα  ...

----------


## legendguards

Καποιες αποριες που πιστευω θα εχουν και αλλοι ειναι ποια υλικα μπαινουν στο τελος μετα που βγαζουμε την αυγοτροφη απο την φωτια 
πχ απο τα πιο κατω ποιο υλικο δεν μπανει στο μαγειρεμα ?
σουμακ
παπρικα
γυρη

----------


## jk21

στο τελος μονο οσα εχουν καποια θρεπτικη αξια ευκολα αλλοιωσιμη απ τη θερμοτητα πχ γυρη ως προς τα ενζυμα και τις βιταμινες .Οι πρωτεινες δεν παθαινουν  κατι 

τα αλλα που βαλες ειναι οκ και στην αρχη

----------


## jk21

> πολεντα ,κινοα ,γαλα  , τριμμενα σκονη κολοκυθοσπορο , φυστικι  , λιωμενη μπανανα  , αυγα , μελι ,  ελαχιστο λαδι  , λιγη σπιρουλινα  , καρνιτινη  ,πολυβιταμινη (διαλυμενη σε ελαχιστο γαλα σε ποσοτητα αντιστοιχη του βαρους των στερεων υλικων της συνταγης , που ριχθηκε στη συνταγη λιγο πριν το κατεβασμα και απορροφηθηκε πανευκολα απο την κρεμωδη μαζα )


ξεχασα να αναφερω το εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας σε γλυκερινη και το σπαθολαδο  που δινω σταθερα εδω και καποιο διαστημα ανακατεμενο στις αυγοτροφες (μεχρι τωρα εβαζα λιγο στην *Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά* στην ποσοτητα που ξεκατεψυχα και κρατουσα για 2  με 3 μερες στο ψυγειο και της εδινα πατε μορφη )

----------


## jk21

> καλοφαγωτη



κατι περισσευματα απο αυτη που εβαλα χθες αργα το μεσημερι

----------


## nikolaslo

Χαχα δεν τους αρεσε καθολου δηλαδή.  ::

----------


## legendguards

Μου ξεφυγε λιγο η σπυρουλινα, προσθεσαμε και σπορο οινοθερας βιεννης



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

μας αρεσει λεμε !!!!

----------


## oasis

Πωωωωωπωωωω! μακελειο μιλαμε.... κανε κανενα ντελιβερυ ρε συ Δημητρη μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα

----------


## legendguards

Δημητρη αυτη για τα κοκκινα μου βγαινει σφυκτη και τα πουλια δυσκολευονται να την φανε ειδικα αν ταιζουν νεοσσους . να θυμισω οτι εκτος απο την βασικη συνταγη προσθετω παπρικα σουμακι λεκιθινη χρωστικη σπυρουλινα και σπορους κινοα και οινοθερα βιεννης , αντιθετως το μιγμα για καρδερινες μου βγαινει πολυ ωραια στο οποιο προσθετω εκτος απο την βασικη συνταγη  σπορους κινοα και οινοθερα βιεννης και σπυρουλινα ,

----------


## jk21

Κινοα να βαζεις παντου 

Αν τα αλλα υλικα ειναι ιδια (εννοω τα βασικα ... σιμιγδαλι ή πολεντα  και αυγα ) τοτε ισως επηρεαζει η χρωστικη ή ο χρονος μαγειρεματος .Μην την αφηνεις να πηξει τοσο πολυ και την βγαζεις ελαχιστα νωριτερα και βαλε λιγο ελαιολαδο στη συνταγη ή αυξησε αν βαζεις ηδη ή ακομα καλυτερα αν βρεις σπαθολαδο , που εχει και κοκκινη χρωστικη ιδιοτητα .Αν δεν βρεις ... κανε καμμια προσευχη και καποιος θα βρεθει να σου φερει Κυπρο  ::

----------


## legendguards

νομιζω οτι οι 3-4 κουταλιες της σουπας που βαζω παπρικα σουμακ και λεκιθινη μου στεγνωνουν το μειγμα , θα ερθει ο Αγιος Βασιλης λες το Πασχα ?

----------


## jk21

Mειωσε τη λεκιθινη .Ισως να εχει σχεση αυτη .Δεν νομιζω τα αλλα δυο . Ο γνησιος  αη Βασιλης ερχεται 1η γεναρη ,ουτε χριστουγεννα που τον περιμενουν οι δυτικοι να πινει κοκα κολα  , ουτε πασχα !  :Happy:

----------


## legendguards

ενα κουταλι της σουπας ειναι δυνατο να μου στεγνωνει το μειγμα ?





> Mειωσε τη λεκιθινη .Ισως να εχει σχεση αυτη .Δεν νομιζω τα αλλα δυο . Ο γνησιος  αη Βασιλης ερχεται 1η γεναρη ,ουτε χριστουγεννα που τον περιμενουν οι δυτικοι να πινει κοκα κολα  , ουτε πασχα !

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη δεν εχω φτιαξει ποτε με τα υλικα που βαζεις εσυ για τα κοκκινα σε τετοια ποσοτητα ,ουτε  με χρωστικη μεσα ,που για μενα ισως παιζει καθοριστικο λογο στη υφη  .Αυτο που μπορω σιγουρα να σου πω ,ειναι οτι η κινοα δινει υφη που κανει την αυγοτροφη να μην ξεραινεται στην ταιστρα ,στο εξωτερικο της μερος

----------


## nikolaslo

Εδω ειμαστε ετοιμη η αυγοτροφη μας πως σας φαίνεται  αυριο πρωι πρωι θα τους προσφερω και θα σας πω αποτελεσματα

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα παιδια τα αποτελεσματατα ειναι θεαματικα εβαλα τωρα το πρωι σε 10 λεπτα την εξαφανισαν και τωρα θα τους βαλω λιγο ακομα πριν παω για δουλεια

----------


## jk21

υποθετω θα τσακιζουν και την κινοα;

----------


## nikolaslo

> υποθετω θα τσακιζουν και την κινοα;


Δεν εμεινε απολυτος τιποτα εφαγαν τα παντα!!!

----------


## jk21

Λαζαρινα σε πρωτο πλανο !!!! Μολις την εβαλα και την τσακιζει ,ενω την βιντεοσκοπω σε αποσταση αναπνοης  !!! διπλα βλεπεται οτι υπαρχει κανονικο πληρες μιγμα σπορων για τους δυσπιστους

----------


## nikolaslo

Χαχαχαχα μ'αρεσει που διχνεις ξεκαθαρα τους σπορους  :Anim 59:

----------


## nikolaslo

Το κακο με αυτη την αυγοτροφη ειναι οτι πρεπει να πεταω περισσοτερη απο τη μιση καθε 4 μερες

----------


## jk21

γιατι ; δεν την βαζεις καταψυξη; μαλιστα αποκατεψυγμενη εχει καλυτερη υφη

----------


## nikolaslo

Τι εννοείς να η βαζω στην καταψυξη και να μου θν δινω κατεψυγμενη
Δεν την βαζω γιατι νομιζα χαλαει

----------


## jk21

την βαζεις σε μεριδες 3 ημερων στην καταψυξη  , ξεκαταψυχεις καθε 3 μερες και δινεις διατηρωντας την ξεκαταψυγμενη στη συντηρηση

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα το βραδακι θα βαλω φωτο απο τη νεα παρτιδα.
Ευχαριστωωωω

----------


## nikolaslo

Εφτιαξα την νεα παρτιδα με τη διαφορα οτι εβαλα 4 ασπραδια και δυο ολοκληρα 
Θα τη τσακισουν αυριο τα μικρουλια μου

----------


## kostas salonika

ετοιμη να δωθει αυριο στα πουλια μας...

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα εφτιαξα νεα παρτιδα για τα πουλακια μου τα χωρισα σε μεριδουλες και ετοιμα για κατάψυξη ...

----------


## BilakosM

πρώτη προσπάθεια πέτυχε να δούμε και αποδοχή τώρα [/URL]

----------


## Harris 78

Νεα δοκιμη σημερα με εξτρα υλικα και διπλασια ποσοτητα.
500μλ γαλα με χαμηλη λακτοζη
10 κσ κινοα
2 κσ συμιγδαλι
4 βραζιλιανικα φυστικια αλεσμενα
1 φουχτα κολοκυθοσπορους αλεσμενους
4 αυγα
8 ασπραδια
4 κσ γυρη διαλυμενες σε λιγο χλιαρο γαλα μαζι με 2 κσ μελι και 1 κγ σπιρουλινα
1 κσ εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας σε λαδι
1 κσ εκχυλισμα σε γλυκερινη απο δικταμο ριγανη θυμαρι σιδεριτη δεντρολιβανο
1 1/2 κσ παπαρουνοσπορο
2 κσ λιναροσπορο
1 κσ μαγεια μπυρας.
Το τελικο αποτελεσμα λιγο παραπανω κρεμωδες.
Επρεπε να προσθεσω περισοτερο συμιγδαλι αλλα δεν με ενοχλει γιατι θα την αφρατεψω με μιγμα βρωμης και  φρυγανια. Τωρα κατα ποσο την εκανα foul fat δεν εχω ιδεα.

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι !  δεν χρειαζεται χαμηλη λακτοζη .Δινω εδω και καιρο και αλλοι επισης ,χωρις προβλημα 


οταν ειναι πιο κρεμωδες το αποτελεσμα  , αφηνουμε ανακατευοντας , λιγο περισσοτερο στη φωτια .Εσυ βεβαια ετσι οπως θα την συνεχισεις ,δεν εχεις θεμα

----------


## jk21

Μαγειρεψαμε σημερα !!!

Πολεντα  , Γαλα πληρες φρεσκο , Αυγα  ,Κινοα , Τριγωνελλα  ,  Μελι   , Σπιρουλινα , Γυρη , Φυστικια τριμμενα ,Κολοκυθοσπορος τριμμενος  , Σπαθολαδο , Καρνιτινη  .... αμαν ξεχασα μπανανα που χα βαλει την αλλη φορα ... δεν πειραζει ...







εδω τριμμενη μικρη ποσοτητα απο την ετοιμασμενη κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη μαζι με φρυγανια  (εκανα ετσι μικρη ποσοτητα για να δουμε υφη με αυτο τον τροπο ή αν τριβαμε μαζι μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη )








και εδω με ελαχιστο λαδακι σε μορφη πατε

----------


## CaptainChoco

Την κινόα πρέπει να τη βάλουμε κατά τη διάρκεια του ψησίματος ή μπορούμε και μετά;

----------


## jk21

εξ αρχης στο κρυο γαλα ,για να φουσκωσει καθως ζεσταινεται

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και αν την έχουμε φτιάξει ήδη δεν μπορούμε να την προσθέσουμε μετά; Μπορούν τα πουλάκια να την καταναλώσουν "ωμή";

----------


## jk21

αν δωσεις την αυγοτροφη σε μορφη ζυμης  δεν μπορεις 

αν την κανεις σε στυλ αφρατεμενης , μπορεις να την βρασεις λιγο και να την στραγγισεις και να την ανακατεψεις στην αφρατεμενη με κουταλι  ή να την κανει φυτρα και να την ανακατεψεις .Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις φυσικα και ωμη μεσα στο μιγμα .Αλλα την τρωνε αλλα οχι

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα έδωσε ο Θεός και κατάφερα να βρω χρόνο να κάνω αυγοτροφη. Καλαμποκάλευρο, κιτρινο σταρένιο, αυγά, σπανάκι, αρακάς, πιπεριές φλωρινης( μόνο 4 μικρούλες είχα), γιαούρτι, 2 Brazilian nuts, 2 καρύδια, κολοκυθοσπορο ξεφλουδισμένο , μελι ,ελαιολαδο, γυρη μετα το ψήσιμο, πριν το σερβίρω... αν μου ξεφύγει κάτι...και στο τέλος επειδή ήταν πολύ νερουλό πρόσθεσα ένα μείγμα απο πίτυρο και καλαμπόκι

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...8575m.jpg.html

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...wbnhc.jpg.html

Το ζουμί που βγάλανε οι πιπεριές το κράτησα και το έβαλα στο κινοα , μετά που το έβρασα για 2 λεπτά, άδειασα το νερό και έβαλα το ζουμί που το " τράβηξε" το κινοα ( το δοκίμασα και εγω και ήταν νόστιμο). 
Μόνο που ξεχασα να τους βάλω κινοα... 
Καλά έκανα που έβαλα πίτυρο και καλαμπόκι για συμπλήρωμα;

----------


## jk21

Mε αργο ψησιμο σε χαμηλη φωτια στην κατσαρολα μπορεις να τραβηξεις οση υγρασια αν θες στο τελος  ,οταν εχει παραμεινει πανω απο οσο πρεπει

----------


## Cristina

Και το κινοα με το ζουμί απο τις πιπεριές.

----------


## xrisam

Σούπερ γεύμα!!!

Και τι ωραίο τραπεζομάντηλο!!!

----------


## Cristina

> Σούπερ γεύμα!!!
> 
> Και τι ωραίο τραπεζομάντηλο!!!


Απο γνωστή αλυσίδα καταστημάτων παιχνιδιών, Χρύσα, το τραπεζομάντηλο.
Έδωσα σήμερα σε όλα τα πουλιά το κινοα , καστανό βρασμένο ρύζι, λαχανικά και φρούτα.
Το κινοα κάποια το φάγανε με τρελα ( πχ τα waxbill), αλλά οχι.

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειπα αφου καθομαι που καθομαι δεν φτιαχνω λιγη αυγοτροφουλα γιατι τελειωνει η προηγουμενη... εσεις δεν βλεπω μαγειρευεται?

----------


## jk21

Εμεις εχουμε αφησει καλη καβατζα στην Αθηνα !

----------


## legendguards

Ετοιμη



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Καλοφάγωτη!!!

----------


## legendguards

Και αυτα το ιδιο λενε





Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Νεα παρτιδα αυτη τη φορα με σταφιδα...

----------


## jk21

ωωωωπα !  νεες ιδεες !!!!


αυριο ή και σημερα ισως φτιαξω με γλυκοπατατα και αρακα μεσα . Θα δουμε

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τσιμπούσι σκέτο!

----------


## jk21

καλη τους ορεξη !



Γαλα πληρες μισο λιτρο
Πολεντα  12 κουταλιες της σουπας γεματες
Αυγα 4 ολοκληρα και 30 γρ ασπραδι σε σκονη , προοριζομενη για ανθρωπινη χρηση απο καταστημα πρωτων υλων ζαχαροπλαστικης 
Κινοα 4 κουταλιες της σουπας 
Τριγωνελλα 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
Αρακας  3 κουταλιες της σουπας κονιορτοποιημενος σε μουλτι μολις βγαινει απο την καταψυξη 
Γλυκοπατατα βρασμενη και πολτοποιημενη σε πουρε 
Φυστικια αραπικα αψητα ,τριμμενα σε σκονη 2 κουταλιες της σουπας
Σπιρουλινα μισο κουταλι του γλυκου
Γυρη 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
Ασβεστιο σε χαπι των 500 mg κονιορτοποιημενο 
Μελι 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
Σπαθολαδο 1 κουταλια της σουπας (ανθη βαλσαμου εκχυλισμενα σε ελαιολαδο ) 
Καλεντουλα εκχυλισμα σε γλυκερινη 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
Πολυβιταμινη αντιστοιχουσα σε 1 κιλο τροφης ( η αυγοτροφη βγαινει περισσοτερη )

μαλλον τα θυμηθηκα ολα ... ελπιζω ....

----------


## nikolaslo

> Νεα παρτιδα αυτη τη φορα με σταφιδα...


*Δεν ειχαμε αποδοχη της σταφιδας την επομενη φορα θα την κανω μικρα κομματακια να μην φαινεται.*

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημητρη σε ποιο σταδιο της παρασκευης βαζεισ μεσα τον αρακα?

----------


## jk21

Πριμ τα αυγα και ενω εχει καπως σβηξει το σιμιγδαλι (πολεντα ) τριμμενο σε σκονη (οπως ειναι απο την καταψυξη θρυμματιζεται σε λεπτοκοκκη υφη )

----------


## jk21

Μαγειρεψαμε σημερα , γιατι τα πουλια εξαφανισανε την προηγουμενη ...



Δυο μεριδουλες !

----------


## jk21

το σκηνικο ειχε ειλικρινα αλλο τοσο χρονο ως συνεχεια ... απλα κουραστηκε το χερι να τραβα ...

----------


## ndlns

Κι εγώ μία φορά την έφτιαξα και την τσακίζουν ακόμα, έστω και κατεψυγμένη...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

συνηθως οταν καταψυχεται και αποψυχεται να δοθει , εχει ακομα καλυτερη υφη

----------


## ndlns

Δεν μένει τίποτα λέμε... Ούτε ψιχουλο!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Πρωινη διπλη δοση



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

καλοφαγωτη !!!  στα δικα σου δωστη σκετη ! σε σενα παει πρωτα ενα καφεδακι , μετα αυτη σαν γλυκο του κουταλιου και μετα παγωμενο νερακι και στην υγεια σου !   ::

----------


## legendguards

> καλοφαγωτη !!!  στα δικα σου δωστη σκετη ! σε σενα παει πρωτα ενα καφεδακι , μετα αυτη σαν γλυκο του κουταλιου και μετα παγωμενο νερακι και στην υγεια σου !


Τι εννοεις σκεττη ?

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα εκανα μερικες αλλαγες εβαλα..
300ml γαλα 
3αυγα 
3ασπραδια
3 κ.σ. βρωμη
2 κ.σ. πολεντα
3 κ.σ κους κους
2 κ.σ. κια
1 κ.γ. μελι
1 κ.γ. σπιρουλινα

Το αποτελεσμα ειναι λιγο πιο σκληρο σε σχεση με την πρώην η συνταγη αλλα μετα την απόψυξη θα ειναι οκ νομιζω...Δημητρη διατροφικα εχει καποιο προβλημα... δεν βαζω κινοα γιατι απο τοτε που βγηκαν τα μικρα δεν την τρωνε ουτε οι γονεις και φυσικα ουτε τα μικρα

----------


## jk21

μικροδιαφοροποιησεις  .... εβαλες 1 αυγο παραπανω αλλα και αμυλουχα βαση λιγο πιο πολυ .δεν εγινε κατι .Μια χαρα θα ειναι και με μικρα δεν μας πειραζει να ειναι και λιγο πιο παχυντικη .Η αρχικη εχει κατω απο 10 % λιπαρα οταν οι πατε με τα  ....  εμπορολαδα  εχουν γυρω στα 15 %

----------


## nikolaslo

Αυγα εβαλα παραπανω επειδη χουν μικρα.... την κινοα δεν την τρωνε και σκετη βρωμη και πολεντα δεν μου αρεσει η υφη γιαυτο ειπα να βαλω κους κους δλδ ημουν αναμεσα σε κους κους και κιμα σογιας αλλα εβαλα το πρωτο γιατι δεν ειχα σογια.
Αν και νομιζω οτι ξερω τι θα πεις αλλα ας το επιβεβαιώσω τι λες για σογια αντι κους κους?

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη λεω << σκετη >> , μονη της χωρις .... καφεδακι που λεω για σενα   :: 









Νικο  αν ο κιμας σογιας ειναι επιβεβαιωμενα στη συσκευασια οτι ειναι απο μη μεταλλαγμενη σογια και αν η σογια στην ημερησια διατροφη δεν ειναι πανω απο 10 % δεν εχεις καποιο προβλημα ,ισα ισα προσθετει πρωτεινη , χωρις να προσθετει ω6 που θα ανατρεπανε το λογο ω3 προς ω6 αφου ειναι απολιπασμενος 

δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που προτεινω τον κιμα  σαν προσθετη η εναλλακτικη πηγη πρωτεινης (αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πιστευες το αντιθετο ...  ) .Αλλο ο κιμας για ανθρωπινη χρηση και αλλο τα φυραματα αγνωστης προελευσης ( στη διατροφη των ζωων ειναι επιτρεπομενη πια η χρηση μεταλλαγμενης στην ευρωπη και στην ελλαδα και διατιθεται εναλλακτικα και οικονομικοτερα απο τους μυλους του τοπου μας ... ) 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*


> *Σε καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα σε εποχές που το κιτρινο δεν επιτρέπεται στη διατροφη τους .αντικαταστουμε το καλαμποκαλευρο και τους 8 κροκους των αυγων με 4 επιπλεον ασπραδια και 200 ml αλευρι σογιας ή τριμμενου κιμα σογιας*


... τωρα που το βλεπω , εκεινο τον καιρο ακολουθουσα ακομα του μυθους για απαγορευση του καλαμποκαλευρου στα κοκκινα ... ασχετο αν οι χρωστικες τους το εχουν σαν υλικο βασης χαχαχα 

θα σου προτεινα παντως αν ξεχωρισεις τα αρσενικα ,να ειναι οσο γινεται μικροτερη η χρηση του εκει

----------


## Labirikos

Η αρχική αυγοτροφή με την κινόα και το λιγότερο σιμιγδάλι η δεύτερη εκδοχή δηλαδή πόση ποσότητα αυγοτροφής βγαίνει στο τέλος περίπου?

----------


## jk21

αν αναφερεσαι σε αυτη στο ποστ 14 




> *4 κουταλιες κινοα
> 
> 2 κουταλιες πολεντα 
> 
> 1 κοφτη κουταλια λεκιθινη
> 
> 2 αυγα
> 
> 20 γρ ασπραδι σκονη (αντιστοιχει με προσθηκη 130 γρ νερου ,σε ασπραδι κανονικο ) 
> ...


προφανως δεν μπορω να θυμαμαι ακριβως αλλα θα σου δωσω καποια στοιχεια που θα βοηθησουν και τα μετρησα προσφατα

6 κουταλιες της σουπας κινοα γεματες ειναι 100 γρ 

1 κουταλια πολεντα  ειναι γυρω στα 12 γρ 

τα αυγα ειναι θεμα μεγεθους ... 

το γαλα πανω κατω ειναι οσο και ο ογκος του σε ml αλλο τοσο σε γρ σε βαρος (οχι ακριβως αλλα κατα προσεγγιση )


απο κει και περα το τελικο βαρος αν θες να το συγκρινεις ισως σε κοστος με καποιο ετοιμο σκευασμα , θα πρεπει να το υπολογισεις με υγρασια γυρω στο 10 με 15 %  , δηλαδη αν τα υγρα υλικα ειναι πανω απ αυτο το ποσοστο στο συνολικο μιγμα , πρεπει να υπολογισεις ποσο ειναι το 15 % και οτι περισσευει σε ποσοστο να το αφαιρεσεις απ το συνολικο βαρος .... σε μπερδεψε .... δεν μπορω πιο απλα (αν αυτο βεβαια ζητας να βρεις )

----------


## Labirikos

Βασικά ρώτησα όχι για να την συγκρίνω με τις έτοιμες.Απλά να δω αν βγαίνει πολύ και πάει χαμένη.Έλεγα να δοκιμάσω την αρχική του Δημήτρη ή mitsman που λέει 5 ασπράδια 2 αυγά 1 κουταλιά σιμιγδάλι 5 κινόα και γάλα και μέλι απλά το έχασα κάπου με τα posts της συνταγής.Το κόστος για την αυγοτροφή δεν απασχολεί αφού προτιμώ τις σπιτικές από τις έτοιμες.Απλά στεναχωριέμαι να κάνω κόπο να φτιάξω κάτι και να πετάξω κάμποση μιας και έχω μόνο 8 πουλάκια.Εκτός και αν συντηρείται στην κατάψυξη  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αρα δεν τα διαβασες ολα ... αναφερεται σε καποια σημεια και σιγουρα στο 205 οπου λεω οτι οταν αποκαταψυχεται εχει ακομα καλυτερη υφη !!!! φτιαξε οσο θες .Εγω παντα κανω πια τουλαχιστον με μισο λιτρο γαλα , οχι με 250 ml .Την τελευταια με 750  ml

----------


## Labirikos

Ναι δεν τα διάβασα όλα Δημήτρη.Θα το κάνω όμως και θα σας πω τί πέτυχα  :Happy:

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ πάντως νομίζω ότι την κατεψυγμένη την τρώνε καλύτερα από τη φρέσκια, σε αντίθεση με την άλλη που φτιάχνω με κους κους. Αυτή την προτιμούν φρέσκια.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21



----------


## Αλεξης Πατρα

Σας χαιρετώ και θέλω πολυνα ανταλαξουμε εμπειρίες και γνώση για να μπορουμε να αναπαράγουμε τις καρδερίνες μας. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει τη συνταγή του πατε της αυγοτροφης;Έχω ζευγάρια τα οποία έχουν μικρά και δεν μπορώ να βρω μια αυγοτροφη που να την τρωνε

Ειμαι νέο μέλος και θέλω να δηλώσω πως από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου είχα έρωτα με τα γαρδελια

Παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να μου δωση τη συνταγή της αυγοτροφης

----------


## jk21

εδω ειναι η βασικη συνταγη Αλεξη .Υπαρχει ο συνδεσμος αυτος στο αρχικο ποστ που οδηγει στο αρθρο .Μεσα στα σχολια βεβαια ,υπαρχουν και παραλλαγες πχ μικρη προσθηκη ελαιολαδου , σπιρουλινας , αρακα , κινοα κλπ

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς


*

----------


## Αλεξης Πατρα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη θα τη φτιάξω σήμερα κιόλας. Έχω κουραστεί να δοκιμαζω συνταγές και να μην τις τρώνε. Έχω ένα από τα ζευγάρια μου που μεγάλωσε δυο μικρά από τα τρία που έβγαλε και στις επόμενες δυο φωλιες έβρισκα τα αυγά φαγωμένα.Το αρσενικό το έκανε θεωρείτε ή το θυλικο. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω.

----------


## jk21

Για το θεμα των αυγων , καλα ειναι να ρωτησεις τα μελη εδω 
*Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών 2016 !*ενημερωνοντας γενικοτερα για το ιστορικο και τις συνθηκες αναπαραγωγης 

Για την αυγοτροφη εχεις καταληξει αν θα κανεις την αρχικη συνταγη ή θα προσθεσεις κατι επιπλεον ; θα ταιστει αμεσα σε μικρα; αν ναι τι ηλικιας και τι εχεις δοκιμασει και δεν τρωνε; σκετο αυγο εχεις δωσει;  ή θα δοκιμαστει σε ενηλικα; 


αν δεν την τρωνε (αν εχεις μονο ενηλικα τοτε αστα μονο με αυτη για 3 ωρες να την δοκιμασουν , αν οχι τοτε μην το ρισκαρεις ) , ανεμιξε την ισοποσα σε μουλτι με τριμμενη φρυγανια ή τριμμενη βρωμη και θα δωσει αφρατη αντι κρεμωδη υφη που ισως ειναι αποδεκτη

----------


## george p

σε αυτην την αυγοτροφη μπορω να προσθεσω πολεντα?

την εχω φτιαξει μια φορα φανταστικη μεγαλη απηχηση απο τα πουλια

----------


## jk21

ειτε πολεντα βαζεις (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου δηλαδη ) ειτε σιμιγδαλι σιτου .Οτι θες .Εξαρταται σε τι πουλια και ρατσα την δινεις . Υπαρχει εντος των σχολιων και συνταγη με πολεντα

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα εφτιαξα μια νεα παρτιδα αυγοτροφης εδω και καιρο κανω διαφορες δοκιμες γιατι δεν την τρωει η καρδερινα μου σημερα ομως τα καταφεραμε η διαφορα ειναι οτι εβαλα μεσα δυο πορτοκαλια και φλουδα και χυμο τα μετα απο τα αυγα αφησα τη φωτια στο 8 για πεντε λεπτα και σχεδον στεγνωσε το μειγμα σε αυτο θα ο σημειο εβαλα τα πορτοκαλια και ξανανερωσε κατεβασα στο 6 και σε περιπου 7 λεπτα μετα ειχε την ιδια υφη και απιστευτο αρωμα πόρτοκαλιου.

----------


## jk21

το πορτοκαλι ειναι αρωμα που αρεσει στις καρδερινες και ειναι γνωστο σε αρκετους , οτι αποτελει το αρωμα γνωστης ετοιμης αυγοτροφης για ιθαγενη 

ομως οταν το ειχα χρησιμοποιησει σε παλιοτερη αυγοτροφη 

*Αυγοτροφή για Καρδερίνες με ενισχυμένη πρωτείνη ,για κάθε γούστο !*ειχα αναφερει και αυτα τα ενδιαφεροντα να ξανακουστουν με την ευκαιρια 





> *δώ μπορουμε να δουμε την θρεπτικη και φαρμακευτικη αξια που κρυβεται στην φλουδα και την πουλπα του πορτοαλιου
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...dspice&dbid=37
> But it is yet another flavanone in oranges, the herperidinmolecule, which has been singled out in phytonutrient research on oranges. Arguably, the most important flavanone in oranges,herperidin has been shown to lower high blood pressure as well as cholesterol in animal studies, and to have strong anti-inflammatory properties. Importantly, most of this phytonutrient is found in the peel and inner white pulp of the orange, rather than in its liquid orange center, so this beneficial compound is too often removed by the processing of oranges into juice.
> Επισης αναλυτικα στοιχεια αναφερονται και εδω
> http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr:8080/bitst...akia_navel.pdf
> 
> και μια ξεκαθαρη ερευνα για την αντιμυκητισιακη δραση της φλουδας του πορτοκαλιου και της δρασης εναντιον του ασπεργιλου
> https://iafp.confex.com/iafp/2012/we...Paper2655.html
> Results: In both methods A. flavus growth decreased when increasing EO concentration. Furthermore, although the effect of EO direct addition was faster, orange peel EO vapors were more effective, since lower concentrations were required to achieve the same antifungal effect. The minimum inhibitory concentration for the growth ofA. flavus by direct addition was between 8,000 and 16,000 ppm, while for the vapor-exposure was between 4.7 and 9.4 ml of essential oil / l of air.*

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειχαμε καιρο να βαλουμε καμια φωτο...λοιπον εδω εβαλα δυο πορτοκαλια και τη φλουδα και το χυμο και εβαλα επιπλέον 2κσ πολεντα ο χυμος μπηκε μολις αρχισε να βραζει το γαλα και η πολεντα αμεσος μετα.

----------


## ndlns

Είπα κι εγώ να μαγειρέψω σήμερα, έχουμε και καινούργιο μουσαφίρη... Μη μείνει παραπονεμένος!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Mαγειρεψα και γω το μεσημερι αλλα δεν εβγαλα φωτο αυτη τη φορα ...  ειχε ομως ολα τα καλουδια .Το ξεφτυλισα ετσι για να τσατιζω τον βασιλια της γραβατας χαχαχα   


... πολεντα , λιγο κιμα σογιας τριμμενο , αυγα ,  αρακα αρκετο , kale , goji berry αρκετα οσο γινεται τριμμενα , κινοα , μαυροσησαμο , εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας ,  σπαθολαδο ( παντα και παντου πια ! ) , σπιρουλινα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου κοφτο  (για ποσοτητες συνταγης με μισο λιτρο γαλα  ) , πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα   

μαλλον τα πα ολα   :Confused0006:

----------


## ndlns

Καλά, εγώ μαθητούδι... Έβαλα μόνο νιφάδες βρώμης, σιμιγδάλι, μέλι, αρακά, πορτοκάλι, ριζάλευρο. Ούτε πολύ βιταμίνη δεν έβαλα...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ουκ εν τω πολλω το ευ , απαραιτητα !

και με σιμιγδακι , αυγα ,γαλα , μελι  αντε και αρακα  ειναι τελεια και ανωτερης ποιοτητας !

----------


## nikolaslo

> Mαγειρεψα και γω το μεσημερι αλλα δεν εβγαλα φωτο αυτη τη φορα ...  ειχε ομως ολα τα καλουδια .Το ξεφτυλισα ετσι για να τσατιζω τον βασιλια της γραβατας χαχαχα   
> 
> 
> ... πολεντα , λιγο κιμα σογιας τριμμενο , αυγα ,  αρακα αρκετο , kale , goji berry αρκετα οσο γινεται τριμμενα , κινοα , μαυροσησαμο , εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας ,  σπαθολαδο ( παντα και παντου πια ! ) , σπιρουλινα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου κοφτο  (για ποσοτητες συνταγης με μισο λιτρο γαλα  ) , πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα   
> 
> μαλλον τα πα ολα


Δεν μπηκα στη διαδικασια να τα σημειωσω γτ αν τα φερω ολα αυτα στο σπιτι χα με πεταξει απο το μπαλκονι η γυναικα....χαχαχαχαχα 
Δημητρη νομιζω οτι δεν μπαινει στη διαδικασια αυτος να μαγειρεψει εκτος και αν βαλει την πεθερα

----------


## jk21

... καλα του δωσες ιδεα και κινητρο τωρα

----------


## ndlns

Για να δούμε ποιος έχει το πάνω χέρι...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη τί ποσοστό πρωτείνης δίνει η πρώτη αυγοτροφή στο 1ο post περίπου με τη βρώμη?

----------


## jk21

στο ποστ 2 το λεμε 


28 % με σιμιγδαλι σιτου και βρωμη

αν βαλουμε πολεντα σκετη  πεφτει αν θυμαμαι καλα στο 24 με 25 %

----------


## Labirikos

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη τα είχα διαβάσει τα περισσότερα αλλά δεν το θυμόμουνα.

----------


## jk21

η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη , οπως και καθε μια κρεμωδους τυπου ,μπορει εφοσον τεμαχισθει σε μικρα κομματακια τα οποια θα τα απλωσουμε να ειναι πολυ λεπτα , να μπει σε λαδοχαρτο ψησιματος  (το οποιο αν εχει μικρες διασπαρτες τρυπιτσες ακομα καλυτερα )  ειτε σκετο πανω σε σχαρα ή σε ταψι  και να θερμανθει στους 60 με 70 β σε θερμο αερα για κανα δυο ωρες για να οδηγηθει σε αφυδατωση και μετα να τριφτει σε μορφη ξερης αυγοτροφης , αν αυτο βολευει καποιον

----------


## legendguards

το δοκιμασες ?





> η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη , οπως και καθε μια κρεμωδους τυπου ,μπορει εφοσον τεμαχισθει σε μικρα κομματακια τα οποια θα τα απλωσουμε να ειναι πολυ λεπτα , να μπει σε λαδοχαρτο ψησιματος  (το οποιο αν εχει μικρες διασπαρτες τρυπιτσες ακομα καλυτερα )  ειτε σκετο πανω σε σχαρα ή σε ταψι  και να θερμανθει στους 60 με 70 β σε θερμο αερα για κανα δυο ωρες για να οδηγηθει σε αφυδατωση και μετα να τριφτει σε μορφη ξερης αυγοτροφης , αν αυτο βολευει καποιον

----------


## jk21

στη συγκεκριμενη οχι , αλλα ετσι αφυδατωνονται οι ζυμες . Η θερμοκρασια και ο τροπος ειναι στανταρ .Πιο πανω ψηνεται , πιο κατω δεν εξατμιζεται 

Δες στο youtube βιντεακια dehydrate .... 

δε χρειασθηκε να την εχω σαν βαση ξηρη . την δινω ειτε αυτουσια ειτε τριμμενη με φρυγανια .Αυτο ειναι για οσους θελουν να την εχουν σε ξηρη μορφη 

αν ειναι μικρα κομματια και λεπτα απλωμενα , στεγνωνει ευκολα 


για αυτο και αυτη  *Αυγοτροφή*ψηνεται πιο γρηγορα απο αλλες , γιατι ειναι λεπτη

----------


## legendguards

Ακομα 2 παρτιδες ετοιμες Δημητρακη  



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## panosm

εχει υπολογισει κανεις την διατροφικη αξια της αυγοτροφης οταν αντι να χρησιμοποιησουμε μονο πολεντα,σιμιγδαλι ή κινοα τα εχουμε βαλει ολα σε ισα μερη ? 
μιλαω για την αρχικη συνταγη με τα 250μλ γαλα.....
πχ 2 κουταλιες πολεντα ( για την λουτεινη) και απο 2 κουταλιες σιμιγδαλι και κινοα.( βρωμη λογο της υψηλης πρωτεινης θα ηταν καλυτερα ? )
για την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης

----------


## jk21

γυρω στο 28 με 29 ηταν με σιμιγδαλι σιτου αν θυμαμαι καλα και επεφτε στο 25 αν ηταν ολο πολεντα (για το δευτερο ειχα κανει ενα προχειρο αλλα σιγουρα κοντινο υπολογισμο ) 


την κινοα μην την υπολογιζεις ... πες οτι την εδινες στο μιγμα σπορων σου . Παντως αναλογα την ποικιλια της την συναντας απο 14 με 16 % πρωτεινη και εχει ομως αμινοξεα κρισιμα ισαξια σπορων που εχουν πανω απο 20 % πρωτεινη και με 3πλασια λιπαρα .Ειναι τοσο μικρη η ποσοτητα που και ελαχιστα να σου ριχνει τη συνολικη πρωτεινη , σε αμινοξεα σαν την μεθειονινη και τη λυσινη δεν σου ριχνει τιποτα . Κρινω απαραιτητο να μην την αφαιρεσεις γιατι δινει καλυτερη υφη , λιγοτερο λασπερη στην αυγοτροφη 

βρωμη μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο αλλα μονο απο το σιταρι ειναι ανωτερη σε αμινοξεα οχι απο κινοα .Φυσικα ανωτερη απο πολεντα αλλα αυτη την περιοδο η χορηγηση της  ειναι κρισιμη , ειδικα οταν δεν εχουμε αναγκη απο καποια υψηλοτατη πρωτεινη

----------


## legendguards

Μετα απο αποπαγωμα, τελια υφη



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

πως και σου θρυμματιζεται; αλλαξες κατι στη συνταγη; ή προσθεσες μετα το ξεπαγωμα;

----------


## legendguards

Οχι τιποτα δεν αλαξα , εγω την θρυματισα με το χερι ,δεν προσθεσα τιποτα μετα




> πως και σου θρυμματιζεται; αλλαξες κατι στη συνταγη; ή προσθεσες μετα το ξεπαγωμα;

----------


## legendguards

Ειμαστε στην Προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης , κρεμωδη συνταγη για καρδερινες ματζορ μετα απο πολλη σκεψη για τα συστατικα , προσθηκη γυρης απο κιστο σε πορτοκαλι χρωμα , σιτελαιου , βραζιλιανικο καρυδι θρυμματισμενο και buffalo worms δικης μου εκτροφης  πριν το σερβιρισμα



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Σημερινη κατευθειαν απο την καταψυξη
 


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00002020755128

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το πρασινο Αντωνη , αρακας ειναι ακοπος υποθετω ε ;

----------


## legendguards

Αρακας αλλα φαινεται οτι δεν τον κοβει τελειως ο κοφτης μου , βαζω και ζεωλιθο τωρα και γυρη απο κυστο ,ευδιακριτο το πορτοκαλι χρωμα  , σιτελαιο και βραζιλιανικο καρυδι

----------


## jk21

Θελει οταν ειναι τελειως παγωμενος ακομα και να τον τριψεις κανενα λεπτο και παραπανω με συνεχομενη λειτουργια

----------


## legendguards

Εστω και αν φαινετε σβωλωμενη ,οταν την βαζω στις αυγοθηκες δεν μενει ουτε για δειγμα

----------


## legendguards

Διπλη παρτιδα



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλημερα παιδια 
Οταν λεμε γαλα υψηλης παστεριωσης ?
Αυτα που κρατανε και μηνα?
Γιατι εγω παιρνω γαλα που κραταει 4-5 μερες αυτο κανει?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στο παρον θεμα

post  66




> Δεν πειραζει αν σε ζεμπρακια και budgie στους νεοσσους ταιζουμε με 1 πληρες αυγο λιγοτερο και ενα ασπραδι λιγοτερο 
> 
> *Δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα αν το γαλα ειναι κανονικο με λακτοζη
> *
> Μπορουμε ανετα να προσθεσουμε χρωστικες συνθετικες ή φυσικες μεσα της


post 179




> Μια χαρα ειναι ! δεν χρειαζεται χαμηλη λακτοζη .Δινω εδω και καιρο και αλλοι επισης ,χωρις προβλημα



αλλα και εδω στο συνοπτικο θεμα για τις διαφορες εκδοχες της συνταγης
*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*





> *Γάλα φρέσκο κανονικών λιπαρών,ώστε να είναι πηγή βιταμίνης D και να γίνεται έτσι σωστά απορροφήσιμο το ασβέστιο του*




Μια χαρα ειναι το γαλα σου ,το φρεσκο με λακτοζη δηλαδη .Δεν υπαρχει θεμα με την λακτοζη οπως εχει δειξει η χρηση αρκετα πια χρονια , εξ αρχης στη δοκιμη του Δημητρη (ελλειψει γαλακτος χωρις λακτοζη ) και στη συνεχεια πολλων μελων μας και εμου προσωπικα

----------


## amastro

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενο post, μια πληροφορία για όσους την φτιάχνουν πρώτη φορά
και δεν έχουν γνώσεις μαγειρικής (καλή ώρα σαν την αφεντιά μου  :: )

Το γάλα θέλει από την αρχή ανακάτεμα γιατί κολλάει αμέσως.

----------


## nikolaslo

Εγω και απο την αρχη που ανακατευω παλι χαλια τα κανω 
 ::

----------


## legendguards

το μυστικο για μενα που την εκανα εκατονταδες φορες ειναι χαμηλη φωτια μεχρι το 5




> Εγω και απο την αρχη που ανακατευω παλι χαλια τα κανω

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν ειναι πολυ δυνατη η φωτια και εχουμε ποτε ποτε το νου μας για λιγο ανακατεμα , δεν εχει θεμα ... αρκει να ειναι η κατσαρολα ειδικη για εστια , οχι με πολυ λεπτο πατο   .Βαλτε και λιγο λαδι (οσοι βαζετε ) εξ αρχης και θα κολλησει ακομα πιο δυσκολα

----------


## IscarioTis

Γινεται να φτιαξω μικροτερη ποσοτητα?η να την φτιαξω και οσο φανε?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις να φτιαξεις  , απλα βαζοντας αναλογικα λιγοτερα υλικα (διαιρεις αντιστοιχα ) 


... θα στην φανε ! αν δεν στην φανε , την μπλεκεις οσοποσα  στο μουλτι με φρυγανια ή αλευρι ή τριμμενη βρωμη  (ή συνδιασμο τους που να εχει βαρος σαν συνολο οσο η κρεμωδη ) και γινεται μια αυγοτροφη συνηθισμενης αφρατης υφης

----------


## nikolaslo

Ενταξει παιδια θα τα προσπαθησω γτ μετα απο καθε μαγειρεμα κανω μια βδομαδα να συνελθω απο τη γκρινια :Innocent0006:

----------


## jk21

Λιγο υγρο πιατων με νερακι ζεστο , μουλιασμα μιση ωρα και μετα με συρμα ελαχιστο τριψιμο και δεν μενει τιποτα  και γλυτωνεις την γκρινια

----------


## IscarioTis

Λοιπον σημερα επειδη ξυπνησα παλι 7:30 και δεν ειχα τιποτα αλλο να κανω ειπα να κνω την προσπαθεια.για πειτε μου γνωμες πως σας φαινεται για πρωτη φορα?βεβαια ετσι οπως μυριζει μου ερχετςι να την φαω εγω αλλα κρατιεμαι  



Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να πω οτι εβαλα
2 ασπραδια αυγου
1αυγο
1.5 κουταλια της σουπας σιμιγδαλι χοντρο
1.5 κουταλια της σουπας νιφαδες βρωμης
125 γραμμαρια γαλα
1 κουταλια του γλυκου μελι

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θα σου την αλλαξουν τα φωτα .  για να σου πω ομως αν ηθελε λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο μαγειρεμα για να μεινει περισσοτερη ή να φυγει περισσοτερη υγρασια , θα ηθελα να το πατησεις με λαδοχαρτο οπως θα εχεις δει να κανω σε καποιες φωτο και να μου πεις οταν την πιανεις αν κολλα εντονα ή οχι στο χερι

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι οντως ψιλο κολλαει αλλα οχι παρα πολυ....

----------


## jk21

Αν και θα στο φανε , αν οχι  τοτε ειτε το τριβεις μισο μισο με φρυγανια , ειτε το βαζεις ξανα στο κατσαρολι , σε θεση θερμανσης (αν εχει απο το 1 εως το 10 ) αρχικα στο 8 και σε 1 λεπτο μετα μονο στο 3 και αφηνεις μερικα λεπτα να χασει λιγο υγρασια ακομα  , ανακατευοντας ποτε ποτε .Κρισιμο να ειναι πολυ χαμηλη η φωτια

----------


## kostas salonika

> Λοιπον σημερα επειδη ξυπνησα παλι 7:30 και δεν ειχα τιποτα αλλο να κανω ειπα να κνω την προσπαθεια.για πειτε μου γνωμες πως σας φαινεται για πρωτη φορα?βεβαια ετσι οπως μυριζει μου ερχετςι να την φαω εγω αλλα κρατιεμαι  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk



Τα λευκά που φαίνονται τι ειναι ;; Το αυγό ;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι το ασπραδι ειναι απο τα αυγα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Κατι πηγε στραβα μαλλον δεν ανακατεψες καλα την ωρα που εριξες τα αυγα με αποτελεσμα να μην γινει ομοιόμορφη αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα....την τρωνε?

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα αυγά τα ολόκληρα και τα ασπράδια θα τα χτυπάς μαζι και μετα θα τα ρίχνεις..όταν τα ρίχνεις θα τα ρίχνεις σιγά σιγά και ταυτόχρονα θα ανακατεβεις..αλλα θα τα ρίχνεις σιγά σιγά ...τι αποδοχή εχει ;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ετσι εγινε , αλλα αυτο ειναι λεπτομερεια ... ειναι μικρα κομματακια μονο

----------


## legendguards

> Λοιπον σημερα επειδη ξυπνησα παλι 7:30 και δεν ειχα τιποτα αλλο να κανω ειπα να κνω την προσπαθεια.για πειτε μου γνωμες πως σας φαινεται για πρωτη φορα?βεβαια ετσι οπως μυριζει μου ερχετςι να την φαω εγω αλλα κρατιεμαι  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Εχει αρκετη υγρασια ,βιαστηκες να την βγαλεις

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Διπλες μεριδες τριπλες μεριδες ,τρεχουμε και δεν προλαμβαινουμε Μητσο , επρεπε να εχω στοκ 10 κιλα οχι 3 



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι απο οτι φαινεται κατι δεν εκανα καλα
Δεν τους εβαλα να φανε ,θα φτιαξω αλλη αυγα εχουμε ας ειναι καλα ο πατερας στο χωριο.
Τελικα δεν ειχα την τυχη του πρωταρη 
Θα ξανα βαλω φωτο να ακουσω γνωμες

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και αυτη ετσι οπως ειναι να δοκιμασεις λιγο να βαλεις να φανε και αν δεν την τρωνε (ασε μιση ωρα χωρις αλλο φαγητο ) τοτε την τριβεις με ισοποση ποσοτητα φρυγανιας ή αλευρου ή βρωμης .Μην την πετας !!!

----------


## legendguards

εγω τις αφηνα μεχρι το απογευμα χωρις σπορους 5-6 μερες μεχρι να την μαθουν

----------


## jk21

σε καναρινια ισως , σε καρδερινες λιγο παρακινδυνευμενο .....

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντωνη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το κανω αυτο,μετα θα ειμαι συνεχεια "ειναι νταξει?μηπως θελουν να τους βαλω φαγητο?"
Εδω να φανταστεις οταν πινω καφε το πρωι στο μπαλκονι και βλεπω αυτο το φουσκωμα πριν κανουν αυτο το τθναγμα που κανουν "λεω κατι εχει το πουλι"αλλα μετα ειμαι νταξει ενω το ξερω ομως 

Λοιπον μετα τον μονολογο και συγνωμη στο θεμα μας
Εκανα παλι την αυγοτροφη με τα ιδια υλικα που εβαλα στην προηγουμενη,αμα δεν την πετυχα και τωρα δεν ξαναφτιαχνω  :: .οριστε λοιπον





Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Βγηκε καλητερη τωρα, το μυστικο ειναι να μπει μια μερα στο ψυγειο και μετα καταψυξη





> Αντωνη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το κανω αυτο,μετα θα ειμαι συνεχεια "ειναι νταξει?μηπως θελουν να τους βαλω φαγητο?"
> Εδω να φανταστεις οταν πινω καφε το πρωι στο μπαλκονι και βλεπω αυτο το φουσκωμα πριν κανουν αυτο το τθναγμα που κανουν "λεω κατι εχει το πουλι"αλλα μετα ειμαι νταξει ενω το ξερω ομως 
> 
> Λοιπον μετα τον μονολογο και συγνωμη στο θεμα μας
> Εκανα παλι την αυγοτροφη με τα ιδια υλικα που εβαλα στην προηγουμενη,αμα δεν την πετυχα και τωρα δεν ξαναφτιαχνω .οριστε λοιπον
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## legendguards

Σε καναρινα Μητσο οχι σε καρδερινες , 





> σε καναρινια ισως , σε καρδερινες λιγο παρακινδυνευμενο .....

----------


## kostas salonika

Φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερη ...εμένα απο την πρωτη μερα είχα κανονική αποδοχή...εδώ και 2 χρονια δεν την αλλάζω...χειμώνα καλοκαίρι ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι και εμενα καλυτερη μου φαινεται

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Αν δεν ειναι πολυ δυνατη η φωτια και εχουμε ποτε ποτε το νου μας για λιγο ανακατεμα , δεν εχει θεμα ... αρκει να ειναι η κατσαρολα ειδικη για εστια , οχι με πολυ λεπτο πατο   .Βαλτε και λιγο λαδι (οσοι βαζετε ) εξ αρχης και θα κολλησει ακομα πιο δυσκολα


δεν κολλα καθολου το γαλα ... αυτα που βλεπετε με λιγο νερο να τα μουλιαζει 10 λεπτα , φευγουν μετα πανευκολα .Ζυμη ειναι 





Πως την βλεπετε; 




αν εξαιρεσεις το τριμμενο αγκαθι Μαριας που προγραμματιζα αλλα δεν εβαλα σε μορφη αλευρου ,γιατι ειτε ο κοφτης δεν εχει πια καλη λεπιδα ειτε ηταν σκληρη η παρτιδα που πηρα  , εχει και καποιες αλλες αλλαγες .Μαλλον θα τα πουμε αυριο στο θεμα με τη συνοπτικη παρουσιαση της αυγοτροφης αυτης στις διαφορες εκδοχες της

----------


## NickKo

Εκανα και γω σημερα μια αποπειρα αλλα εμενα δεν μ αρεσε τα πουλια βεβαια τη δοκιμασαν αλλα δεν την ξαναγγιξαν νομιζω τη φτυσαν κιωλας χαχαχα .. απο υλικα εβαλα οπως στη συνταγη εκτος απο το συμιγδαλι αντι του οποιου εβαλα αλευρι χωρις γλουτενη ( καλαμποκι και ρυζι ) .. βγηκε πολυ ασπρη ομως και ξηρη .. ισως την εβαλα σε μεγαλυτερη θερμομρασια ισως εφτεγε το αλευρι ( ειχε 50 , 100 , 150 , 250 οποτε δεν μπορουσα να υπολογισω ακριβως το 200 εχει σβηστει εχει χαλασει ο φουρνος λγ εξωτερικα ) .. ισως κανω αυριο παλι αποπειρα με οτι εμενε απο τ υλικα αλλα ελπιζω να πετυχει θελω να τη βαλω στη καταψηξη για να τη διατηρησω να την εχω για καιρο να μην χρειαστει να ξαναασχοληθω με το θεμα .. λετε μηπως να μην βαλω αλευρι και να βαλω εξτρα νυφαδες βρωμης και κινοα που εχω για το πρωινο μου ?

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Νικο μηπως κατι μπερδεψες; αυτη η αυγοτροφη γινεται στο κατσαρολι ... στο ματι της κουζινας , οχι φουρνο 

Μπορει να γινει και με αλευρι αλλα θα γινει πιο κολλωδη (ισως οχι αν δεν εχει γλουτενη βεβαια )  σε σχεση με το σιμιγδαλι

----------


## NickKo

Οο αλλης συνταγης υλικα πηρα με αλλης συνταγης ψησιμο .. ποο .. ελεος .. μπερδευτηκα γιατι κοιτουσα οσες εχουν ανεβει και τις εγραφα να τις δω μαζεμενες , ειναι πολλες και δν μπορουσα να αποφασισω , ειπα τελικα να κανω αυτη π ειχα και τ υλικα αλλα καπου το χασα απ οτι φαινεται .. εγω την εβαλα στο φουρνο στο ταψακι με αντικολλητικο και εγινε σαν τερμα ξεροψημενη τραγανη ζυμη για πιτσα .... οκ αυριο θα το ξανακανω οπως το κανα αλλα στο κατσαρολακι π εχω για να δουμε .. θα ανεβασω φωτο ελπιζω μην τ ξεχασω .. ευχαριστω γτ παλι θα το κανα στο φουρνο ..

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Τριψτην παντως αυτη σε μουλτι και δειξτην μας μηπως δουμε οτι κανει σαν βαση να της προσθετες βραστο αυγο σε καποια ποσοτητα της στο μουλτι ,να εδινε οκ αποτελεσμα

----------


## IscarioTis

Λοιπον και οριστε τα αποτεςσματα απο την αυγο τροφη

https://youtu.be/nT3HhwQR2Vo

Αν και αισθανομαι ασχημα για τον Καπο που φωναζει  ο κακομοιρης αλα δεν μπορω να του κανω κατι....

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Λοιπον και οριστε τα αποτεςσματα απο την αυγο τροφη
> 
> https://youtu.be/nT3HhwQR2Vo
> 
> Αν και αισθανομαι ασχημα για τον Καπο που φωναζει  ο κακομοιρης αλα δεν μπορω να του κανω κατι....
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Αμα τα αφήσεις εκεί τα ζευγαρια σου...βάλε λιγο πράσιναδα στα κλουβια...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βαλε και ενα κρεββατακι να εχει να κοιμαται , μην φευγει απο την αυγουλιερα και κουραζεται να ξαναρχεται  :Anim 59: 



* off topic  Mην εισαι τοσο διακριτικος .Με ηρεμα βηματα και σταθερες ωρες αρχικα καθε μερα , να τα πλησιαζεις για περισσοτερο χρονο απο πιο κοντα .Προφανως βεβαια το εκανες για να μην φοβηθει και να παει να φαει

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι για να δω ηθελα πιο πολυ και για να πιασω τον Καρπο να κελαηδαει ηθελα. 
Ενα ζευγαρι φετος κωστα για τον καρπο δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι δυστηχως
Εκει θα τα αφησω εχω υποψιν μου για πρασσιναδα και να βγαλω το ναιλον

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

2η μερα η αυγοτροφη μεσα καιοριστε νομιζω πως αμα κανω πως δεν την ξαναφτιαχνω,θα βγουνε απο το κλουβι καιθα με αρχισουν στα κλτσομπουνιδια ειδικα η κοπελα της παρεας.αλλα αφου την τρωνε πιστευω θα πανε ολα καλα.
Οριστε λοιπον




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα εφτιαξα μια νεα παρτιδα με καποιες διαφοροποιησεις....εβαλα εκτος των αλλων σταφιδα καροτο και πορτοκαλι ξυσμα και χυμο

----------


## IscarioTis

Σταφιδα μαυρη η Σουλτανινα?
(Offtopic)συγνωμη γιαυτη την ερωτηση Το καροτο μπορω να το τριψω α το στιψω και να τους το βαλω?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Σταφιδα μαυρη η Σουλτανινα?
> (Offtopic)συγνωμη γιαυτη την ερωτηση Το καροτο μπορω να το τριψω α το στιψω και να τους το βαλω?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Μπορείς να το τρίβεις και να το δίνεις είτε στην αυγοτροφη είτε σε σκέτο σε μια αυγοθηκη ...εγω ενα διάστημα το έδινα σκέτο μαζι με αρακά ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

> Σταφιδα μαυρη η Σουλτανινα?
> (Offtopic)συγνωμη γιαυτη την ερωτηση Το καροτο μπορω να το τριψω α το στιψω και να τους το βαλω?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Εχεις δικιο Δημητρη παραληψη μου Μαυρη σταφιδα (μονο αυτη υπαρχει για μενα) το καροτο τριμμένο αλλα οχι στυμμενο τα εβαλα απο την αρχη μεσα δλδ μαζι με την κινοα και μετα αντι για μια κουταλια πολεντα εριξα 1μιση

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν το ειπα σαν παρατηρηση Νικο απλα ημουν περιεργος γι να ξερω την επομενη φορα πουθα την φτιαξω  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Εγω στη δικια μου που εκανα και εβαλα καροτο και χορταρικα τα εβαλα πολτοποιημενα μαζι με το χυμο που βγαλαν μετα το αυγο προς το τελος οταν αρχισε να ξανασφιγγει το μιγμα και ηθελε λιγο ακομη για να γινει , δεν ηθελα να παραψηθουν φοβηθηκα μην χασουν την διατροφικη τους αξια , καθως σκευτηκα αλλο να βρασεις καροτο και αλλο να το φας αψητο ή ελαχιστα ψημενο .. κακως το κανα ?

Off topic : λεω " ψημενα " διοτι ολα εδω στη κρητη λενε οτι τα ψηνουν ... τιποτα δεν μαγειρευεται , δεν τηγανιζεται , δεν βραζεται εδω  ...... χαρακτηριστικο ειναι το : εψησα μακαρονια με κιμα σημερα και η απαντηση μου  : ναι ρε στη σουβλα με καρβουνοξυλα απο κατω ειναι οτι πρεπει ολοι το κανουν ..

HelloWorld

----------


## IscarioTis

Παιδια την αυγο τροφη εχουν περασει 5 μερες συνεχιζω και βαζω ή να φτιαξω αλλη?
Επισης ειχα παει σε φιλο και ειχα βαλει στον κηπο του και ειδα κοκκινολαιμ να τρωει  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Όταν ξαναφτιάξεις, χώρισέ τη σε μερίδες των 5 ημερών και βάλε τα σακουλάκια στην κατάψυξη.
Στη συντήρηση θα έχεις το σακουλάκι απ' το οποίο θα ταΐζεις.

----------


## kostas salonika

Εγω κάνω την ποσότητα που θελω την κάνω μεριδουλες περίπου ποσο ειναι να δωσω στα πουλιά και την βάζω κατάψυξη..την ημερα που θελω να ταΐσω στα πουλιά την βγάζω  απο το προηγούμενη βράδυ στην σιντηρηση και το πρωι την δίνω εφότου εχει έρθει σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου βγάζοντας απο την συντήρηση ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Οποτε την πεταω και φτιχνω αλλα αμα καταλαβα καλα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Που την είχες ;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στο ψυγρειο φυσικα απλα εχουν περασει 5 μερες απο τοτε που την εφτιαξα γιαυτο ρωταω

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Κανε καινουρια ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Λοιπον εκανα καινουργια την εκανα μεριδες και καταψυξη
Επισης σημερα ειδα τον Καρπο ν τρωει αυτος που τς πρωτες μερες δεν πλησιαζε καν 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο αυτήν την αυγό τροφή την αρχική με την κινοα...να την δώσουμε με κάποιο τρόπο  περισσότερο χρόνο ζωής όταν την δίνουμε στα πουλιά; εγώ την αλλάζω το καλοκαίρι με μικρά σε 5 ώρες χώρος να έχω θέμα γίνετε να γίνει να την αφήνουμε 15 ώρες ;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η προσθηκη βιταμινης Ε  βοηθα την μη ταγγιση λιπαρων οξεων και βιτ  Α 

η προσθηκη αφυδατωμενου αυγου αντι φρεσκου , σιγουρα κανει την αλλοιωση λιγο πιο αργη (προτιμω το φρεσκο ) 

θα σου ελεγα να αλλαζεις παντα καθε 5-6 ωρες το καλοκαιρι , με οτι υλικα και να ειναι οταν μιλαμε για ταισμα νεοσσων . Κρατα και ετσι οπως ειναι  αφου απλα ξερενεται αλλα δεν μυριζει αλλα σιγουρα δεν εχει τη θρεπτικη αξια που εχει η συχνα αλλαζομενη .Ουτε οι ετοιμες εχουν την ονομαστικη της ετικετας , ειδικα αν υγρανθουν  , εκτος αν εχουν συντηρητικα 

Με κινοα παντως δεν ξερενεται ευκολα εξωτερικα αλλα σιγα σιγα απλα θρυμματιζεται σε μορφη τριμμενης αυγοτροφης

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι Δημήτρη δεν έχω προσπαθήσει να την κάνω με σκόνη αυγού φαντάσου βάζω αυγά χωριού και η (γιαγιά μου με κυνηγάει...).το θέμα μου είναι να μην χαλάσει και τύχη να μην μπορώ να πάω μέσα στο 6ωρο ...αλλά και θρέμμα που γίνετε την τρώνε ....άμα ένας νέοσσος μέσα σε διάστημα 5-6 ωρών και ηλικία από 1-5 ημερών δεν πάρει την βιταμίνη τις αυγό τροφής και πάρει μόνο των σπόρων δημιουργείτε κάποιο θέμα ;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οι καρδερινες (αν αναφερομαστε σε αυτες ) στα δικα μου πουλια που εχω παρατηρησει ,οποτε ετυχε να μεινει η αυγοτροφη για εκτακτους λογους , απλα δεν την τρωνε ή τρωνε λιγοτερο και δεν εχεις θεμα . Δεν θα εχεις κανενα θεμα , ειδικα αν εχεις μια εξτρα ταιστρα του κανονικου μιγματος , με φουλ κανναβουρι και λιγο ηλιοσπορο , νιζερ , κια ή καποια απο αυτα τα 3 .Δοκιμασε επισης αν σου τρωνε αβραστη την Κινοα

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι για καρδερινες ....δίνω σε extra ταΐστρα κια,καμελινα,νιζερ..κανναβο  ύρι αυτό το καιρό το έχω ενησχημενο...την κινοα την τρώνε και σκέτη όπως είναι ...ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εχει σημασια η σειρα που τα εβαλα ... πρωτο και κυριο το κανναβουρι , σε ποσοστο πανω απο 50 % στο εξτρα μιγμα .Ειναι το μοναδικο που πλησιαζει τα αμινοξεα του αυγου και δεν εχει ελλειψη σχετικη σε ενα σημαντικο ή περισσοτερα

----------


## nikolaslo

Μεσημερακι τα κοριτσια μου ξεκουραζονται και εγω ειπα να φτιαξω μια δοση γτ λογικα τις επομενες μερες θα εχουμε και μικρα.... τα υλικα που εβαλα επιπλεον ειναι κια και σπιρουλινα !!!!
Σκεφτικα να βαλω γαλα απο της κορης μου αλλα ειπα να ρωτησω πρωτα....της δινουμε το Όλυμπος 1bio3 λετε να κανει για αυγοτροφη?

----------


## jk21

μπορεις να δωσεις τα διατροφικα στοιχεια που δινει; την συνθεση του ... λεει οτι εχει αυξημενο σιδηρο και αυτο θελει λιγο προσοχη αν και ειναι ψιλοαπατη γιατι σιδηρος μεσα σε γαλα φουλ σε ασβεστιο σιγα μην απορροφιεται σωστα ... 



* off topic : επειδη ειδα οτι ειναι ροφημα γαλακτος και οχι γαλα , υποθετω θα εχει οπως το δελτα advance βγαλμενο μερος των κανονικων λιπαρων του και θα εχει προστεθει καποιο φυτικο ελαιο συνηθως ηλιελαιο .Ειμαι κατα της απατης να κλεβουν οι εταιριες το λιπος του γαλακτος (με την βιτ d3 που εχει μεσα ) για να το πουλανε ξανα και να κονομανε και να προσθετουν εξευγενισμενα φυτικα λαδια με ω6 , ειδικα οταν τα παιδια δεν παιρνουν ω3 απο ψαρια ... Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος , ειδικα βρεφη που δεν κυκλοφορανε καθε μερα στον ηλιο , να τους αφαιρειται η βασικοτερη πηγη d3 

η γευση αν αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο , φτιαχνεται με μια βανιλια απο αυτες που βαζουμε σε σκονη στα γλυκα .Αυτο εχουν σαν υλικο

----------


## nikolaslo

Εδω εχει καποιες πληροφορίες
http://olympos.gr/proionta/viologika...galaktos-1bio3
Ναι και αυτοι λενε πανω στη συσκευασια οτι ειναι απο 12 μηνων και πανω (η ανδριανα το πινει οχι η μπεμπα)

----------


## jk21

δε λεει τιποτα ουσιαστικο εκει ..  στο κουτι πανω εχει αναλυτικα στοιχεια .Θα το βρω στο μαρκετ και θα το ψαξω 

Παρε της ιδιας εταιριας αυτο

http://olympos.gr/proionta/gala/fresko-epilegmeno-gala/

ή το βολιωτικο ΕΒΟΛ

http://www.evol-easvolou.gr/index.php?prodsid=42

και βαλε μια βανιλια στο μπουκαλι και δωσε το παιδι ... αυτα ειναι γαλατα ... δωστου και 1-2 αμυγδαλα την ημερα αν θελει η μαμα του να παιρνει και ω φυτικα λιπαρα οξεα ...

----------


## nikolaslo

Αυτα λεει οτι προσφερει...

----------


## jk21

Ισως τελικα ονομαζεται ροφημα γαλακτος και οχι γαλα , γιατι εχει καποιες προσθετες βιταμινες , ιχνοστοιχεια κλπ  . Δεν εχει τελικα φυτικα λιπαρα και δεν εχουν αφαιρεθει τα δικα του . Οκ τοτε !

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα εβαλα αυγοτροφη και η αποδοχη δεν ηταν οτι περιμενα 

(Ρινος.Ρινα-Καρπο)Στην αρχη 
(Ρινος.Ρινα-Καρπο)Μετα απο μια ωρα περιπου


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

εφτιαξα καινουργια αυγοτροφη αλλα επειδη ηρθε η μητερα μου και μας εφερε αυγα την πεταξα και θα φτιαξω αλλη με τα δικα μας αυγα και θα βαλω και τα τσοφλια μεσα τι λετε?

----------


## jk21

οχι αν πρωτα δεν τα πλυνεις , ψησεις σε φουρνο και κανεις σκονη 

θα χαλασει την υφη και ειναι και επικινδυνα για σαλμονελλα πολυ περισσοτερο απ το εσωτερικο του αυγου


Κριμα που την πεταξες βρε την αλλη ... την ειδες αλλη στιγμη που δεν θα ειχες φρεσκα αυγουλακια .Θα την κρατουσες στην καταψυξη .Δεν πειραζει ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Φυσικα και θα τα πλυνω και θα τα ψησω αλλα αυτο το θα χαλασει η υφη δεν μ αρεσει μηπως και δεν αρεσει στην Ρινα επισης οποτε θα παμε στην κλασσικη αυγοτροφη και σε αυτην που τρωνε.
Την αυγοτροφη την ειχα φτιαξει με αυγααπο το σουπερμαρκετ οποτε δεν μ αρεσε ετσι και αλλιως με το ζορι εβαλα 2 φορες

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Άμα τρώνε σου πιο κόκκαλο δεν έχεις θέμα με τη ασβέστιο όπως και με τα αυγά από το σούπερ..και εγώ βάζω από το σούπερ όταν τυχαίνει να μην πάω στο χωριό ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν ψηθουν και τριφτουν καλα μετα , γινονται σκονη οπως και το τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο ή και συμπληρωματα ασβεστιου πχ το calcilux και δεν εχεις θεμα με την υφη .Αν τα ετριβες ετσι δεν θα γινοταν σκονη αλλα λεπτα κομματακια διακριτα και θα χαλουσαν την υφη 


Χρονια τωρα , προσπαθω να πω μεσα στα πλαισια του νομικα εφικτου, το τι ταιζουν οι περισσοτεροι τα πουλια τους και συ δεν δινεις ουτε αυγα απο μαρκετ και λαικη που τρωμε οι περισσοτεροι για τα πουλακια σου ! ευχομαι παντα να εχετε καλα τις κοτουλες σας και να ταιζεις και τα παιδακια σου με τα αυγα τους !!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Οχι απο λαικη παιρνω πολλα πραγματα και αυγα επισης ειναι η 5η φορα που παιρνω απο σουπερ και δεν θελω να παιρνω απο κει.αυτο ειπα οχι οτι εχουν κατι,αν σας προσβαλα και τους 2 ή καποιον αλλον ζητω συγνωμη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ποιον προσβαλες βρε ;  :: 

εγω οτι εγραψα το εγραψα για να σε επαινεσω στο ποσο προσεχεις τα πουλακια σου , σιγουρα περισσοτερο απο οτι κανω εγω  και ισως και περισσοτερο απο τον εαυτο σου ! καθε αλλο ... 

αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι τοσα χρονια , λεγοντας πραγματα μεχρι εκει που με παιρνει , προσπαθω να δωσω στον κοσμο να καταλαβει τι  ταιζει και πως θα πιεσει τις εταιριες να το κανουν καλυτερο  και μαλλον αποτελω φωνη βοωντος εν τη ερημω .... 

και ξαφνικα βλεπω ενα νεο ανθρωπο που ειναι ακομα πιο σχολαστικος και προσεκτικος στο τι θα δωσει στα πουλια του και απο μενα και χαιρομαι !!! δεν περιμενω και δεν απαιτω κατι τετοιο απο ολους , ομως θα περιμενα περισσοτερη επιφυλακτικοτητα και σιγουρα περισσοτερο ψαξιμο ... δεν το βλεπω

----------


## stefos

Εφτιαξα και εγώ την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφη. Φτιάχτηκε στην βασική βασική εκδοχή της χωρίς διάφορα άλλα τζιβιτζιλικια χαχαχα!

Πρώτη μέρα από ελάχιστη έως καθόλου αποδοχή..........

Μετά την τέταρτη μέρα δωσιμο , αλλαγή σκηνικού, δύο από τις καρδερίνες μου δεν αφήνουν ίχνος στην αυγοθηκη και οι υπόλοιπες σίγουρα θα φάνε, λίγο ή πολύ .

Πόσες μέρες διατηρήται στην ψύξη μάξιμουμ με ασφάλεια???
Μέχρι τώρα την έχω δώσει και την έκτη μέρα από την παρασκευή της

Ευχαριστώ!!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Σταέφανε κι εγω δινω στα πουλακια μου αποκλειστικά απο αυτη την τροφη εχει καλη αποδοχη γενικα (μια φορα μου επεσε ποπυ σπιρουλινα και δεν την ακουμπησαν καθολου)...εγω την χωριζω σε σακουλακια τα βαζω στην καταψυξη και τα υπολογιζω ετσι ωστε σε τρεις τέσσερις μερες να εχει τελειωσει το σακουλακι!!!

----------


## ndlns

Κι εγώ στην κατάψυξη τη βάζω για να διατηρείται πολύ καιρό. Την κόβω σε κομμάτια, σαν μπάρες δημητριακών, και τις βάζω σε ένα μπολ με αντικολλητικό χαρτί ανάμεσα σε κάθε στρώση. Βγάζω μια δυο μπάρες για τα πουλιά και το υπόλοιπο μένει μέχρι και τρίμηνο στην κατάψυξη... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

> Κι εγώ στην κατάψυξη τη βάζω για να διατηρείται πολύ καιρό. Την κόβω σε κομμάτια, σαν μπάρες δημητριακών, και τις βάζω σε ένα μπολ με αντικολλητικό χαρτί ανάμεσα σε κάθε στρώση. Βγάζω μια δυο μπάρες για τα πουλιά και το υπόλοιπο μένει μέχρι και τρίμηνο στην κατάψυξη... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




ok παιδια το μηνυμα εληφθη !! καταψυξη σε δοσεις τοσες ωστε να καταναλωθουν στην συνεχεια μετα την αποψυξη. Θα το δοκιμασω.........

Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Καινουργια παρτιδα 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ετσι οπως ειναι την βαζεις σε πολυυυυυυυ χαμηλο ματι και ανακατευεις αργα να στεγνωσει λιγο περισσοτερο

----------


## IscarioTis

Η πρωτη φωτο ειναι μολις ειχα ριξει τα αυγα η δευτερη μετα απο 15 λεπτα και η τριτη ειναι την ειχα αφησει να κρυωσει

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν οταν την εκανες σε σχημα πλακας , κοβεται ανετα με κουταλακι χωρις να κολλα εντονα σε αυτο και στα χερια σου , τοτε ειναι οκ , αλλιως θελει λιγο ακομα . Οπως βεβαια και να ειναι η υφη , αν δοκιμασεις και ειναι αποδεκτη ,τοτε μια χαρα εισαι

----------


## IscarioTis

Ετοιμη για ακομα μια φορα



2 κ.σ καλαμποκαλευρο
4 κ.σ βρωμη 
1 ολοκληρο αυγο
3 ασπραδια αυγου
1 κ.γ μελι
250ml γαλα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Το καλαμποκάλευρο μπαίνει σαν πηγή λουτεΐνης;;


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## IscarioTis

Εχει και σιμιγδαλι μεσα ε
Ξεχασα να το γραψω 
Ναι Κωστα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

εχω κανει αμετρητες κατσαρολες απο κρεμωδη με παρα πολλεσ παραλλαγες , η οψη που δειχνει η φωτογραφια στην αυγοτρογη σου με παραξενευει

----------


## kostas salonika

Εγώ δεν δίνω με την βρώμη αλλά δίνω αυτήν με την κινοα..σε αυτήν δηλαδή όπως είναι:5 ασπραδια αυγου
2 αυγα
1 κουταλια της σουπας σιμιγδαλι χοντρο
5 κουταλιες της σουπας κινόα
250 μλ γάλα υψηλης παστεριωσης χαμηλων λιπαρων
1 κουταλια του γλυκου μέλι.
Μπορώ να προσθέσω καλαμποκάλευρο;και αν ναι ποσό τώρα στην περίοδο του βαψίματος.η πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί κάποιο υλικό για να μπει το καλαμποκάλευρο;;


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## ndlns

Ότι θες μπορείς να προσθέσεις, αρκεί να μην γίνει πολύ σφιχτό το μείγμα. Μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις μια κουταλιά κινόα η να προσθέσεις λίγο ακόμα γάλα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Το καλαμποκάλευρο μπαίνει σαν πηγή λουτεΐνης;;


καλυτερη υφη (θρεπτικη αξια σχεδον η ιδια ) δινει και το σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου σε σχεση με το καλαμποκαλευρο  , δηλαδη η πολεντα . Απλα ειναι ακριβοτερη καπως .Βρισκεις γυρω στο 1μισυ ευρω το μισοκιλο στα μαρκετ (πολεντα AKIS ) και οσοι ειναι Αθηνα (εσυ δεν εισαι ) βρισκεις στην οδο Αθηνας κοντα στη Λαχαναγορα συσκευασμενη με 1μισυ το κιλο 

Με δεδομενο οτι η αυγοτροφη εχει ετσι κι αλλιως υψηλη πρωτεινη , να μειωθει λιγο αν βγαλουμε σιμιγδαλι σιτου και βαλουμε καλαμποκιου , για αυτη την περιοδο που δεν εχουμε νεογεννητα αλλα πουλια που θελουμε να << βαψουμε >>  η επιλογη σιμιγδαλιου πολεντας συνολικα αντι σιτου , ειναι μια καλη επιλογη για φουλ λουτεινη

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντωνη τι εννοεις?
Παντα ετσι μου βγαινει η αυγοτροφη 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αφου κανω την αυγοτροφη δεν αλλαζω κατι.την βαζω ψυγειο για 1 μερα χωριζω την μεριδα που θα παει στα πουλια 



Την βαζω στο μπλεντερ μαζι με 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου κουκουναρι και ηλιοσπορο



Μετα απο 4-5 χτυπηματα εχουμε αυτο το αποτελεσμα





Αφου βαλω την αυγοτροφη στην αυγοθηκη προσθετω σπορους απο 

Κια
Λιναρι
Μαρουλι
Μπελα ντι νοτε
Αγκαθι μαριας
Παπαρουνα(οταν βρισκω οχι απο σουπερμαρκετ)
Γαιδουραγκαθο
Φονιο(οταν βρισκω παλι)
Περιλλα
Και φυσικα εχει και ριγανη μεσα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειμαι υπερ της αναμιξης σπορων (ωμων ) με φλοιο (τσοφλι ) σε υγρες αυγοτροφες .Το εχω εξηγησει αρκετες φορες και ισως ειναι κουραστικο , ειδικα σε οσους βαζουν και δεν αντιμετωπισαν προβλημα . Για μενα ειναι επικινδυνο .Απλα το δηλωνω 

Παντως πριν την οποια προσθηκη , κατι διαφορετικο κανεις στην παρασκευη και σου βγαινει σαν σβολιασμενη σε κομματακια , κατι σαν να εχει στεγνωσει πολυ ... Οχι σαν μια ενιαια μαζα δηλαδη  . Αυτο μαλλον εννοει και ο Αντωνης

----------


## IscarioTis

δεν ξερω γιατι απλα ετσι μου βγαινει παντα .Να την αφηνω παραπανω στην κατσαρολα ; ναι μαλλον θα παρω αλλες 2 αυγοθηκες να βαζω ξεχωριστα τους σπορους

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον περισσοτερο μενει στην κατσαρολα και θελει λιγοτερο .. 

Ομως θελει λιγοτερο για εμας που την προτιμουμε ή πιο σωστα προτιμουνε τα πουλια μας πιο υγρη .Αν στα πουλακια σου υπαρχει αποδοχη , δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα να την δινεις και ετσι !! Ελαχιστη θα ειναι η επιπλεον επεξεργασια (και μειωση θρεπτικων ουσιων λογω θερμοκρασιας ) ετσι κι αλλιως , γιατι στο τελος η φωτια ειναι πολυ χαμηλα .Μην σε προβληματιζει η υφη αν στα πουλια υπαρχει αποδοχη !

Για τους σπορους Δημητρη κανεις οτι νομιζεις σωστο . Αν τους προσθετεις τη στιγμη που βαζεις την αυγοτροφη στα πουλια  και μενει για λιγες ωρες (ειδικα τωρα που δεν κανει ζεστη ) δεν εχεις πιθανοτατα προβλημα .Το προβλημα ειναι με ζεστο καιρο και αρκετες ωρες στην ταιστρα ή αν καποιος αναμιγνυει τους σπορους με ολη την αυγοτροφη και την δινει για 3-4 μερες . Απο κει και περα , αν η αυγοτροφη εχει ηδη αποδοχη χωρις σπορους (και δεν βοηθουν αυτοι στην αυξηση της ) τοτε ναι , μια ξεχωρη ταιστρα θα ταν ετσι κι αλλιως καλυτερα .Συνηθως τους βαζουμε εκει για να αυξησουμε την αποδοχη μιας αυγοτροφης ή να οδηγησουμε τα πουλια να την δοκιμασουν . Ποτε ποτε ειδικα σε νεες συνταγες ή εκδοχες της παρουσης βαζω και γω λιγους αλλα για μικρο διαστημα στην ταιστρα , γιατι ειμαι βεβαιος οτι αυτο που υπαρχει στο κελυφος καθε σπορου , δεν ειναι τις περισσοτερες φορες αθωο και μπορουμε να το δουμε αν υγρανουμε καποιους σπορους και δεν τους ξεπλενουμε για μια μερα  ...

----------


## legendguards

Πρωτο δεν βαζω ποτε σπορους σε αυγοτροφη ,  δευτερο βγαινει σβολιασμενη και πολυ στεγνη

----------


## IscarioTis

Την επομενη που θα φτιαξω θα προσπαθησω να την κανω πιο υγρη.Κ.Δημητρη δεν βαζω τους σπορους οταν ειναι ζεστη αλλα ουτε και την ριγανη ,κουρκουμα,σουμακ

----------


## jk21

Η ριγανη μαλλον συντηριτικα θα λειτουργησει αν μπει και την θελουν . Για αυτη μην σε ανησυχει ουτε για τα μπαχαρικα , ειδικα αυτα που εχουν και αντιβακτηριδιακες ιδιοτητες .Τα σπορια  και ο φλοιος των ξηρων καρπων ειναι υψηλου κινδυνου (για βακτηρια και ασπεργιλλο )

----------


## KarderinATH

Καλησπέρα Φιλαρακια, καλώς σας βρήκα.. Να  ρωτήσω. Θέλω να κάνω την αυγοτροφη που είχατε υπέρ αναλύσει παλαιότερα απο οτι διαβάζω. Φα μπορούσα μα προσθέσω βότανα, τροφή μαινας για έντομα και σπιρουλινα ;;; Κ αν ναι σε ποιο σημείο του μείγματος ;;;; Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, Αλέξανδρος  Η ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ 
Τα υλικα μας:
*5 ασπραδια αυγου
2 αυγα
3 κουταλιες της σουπας σιμιγδαλι χοντρο
3 κουταλιες της σουπας τριμμένες νιφαδες βρώμης
250 μλ γάλα υψηλης παστεριωσης χαμηλων λιπαρων
1 κουταλια του γλυκου μέλι.     *

----------


## jk21

Οπως στην διαφορετικη εκδοχη της εδω

*Αυγοτροφή αναπαραγωγής για την Καρδερίνα και άλλα Ιθαγενή*εχει προστεθει γαριδα και αρακας και σπιρουλινα 

αλλα και εδω στη συνοπτικη παρουσιαση των εκδοχων αυτης της αυγοτροφης 

*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*ναι μπορεις να βαλεις .


Την τροφη μαινας , δεν θα σου τη συνιστουσα απο θεμα ποιοτητα πρωτων υλων ... 

τα βοτανα τα βαζεις οταν πχ βαζεις τον αρακα

----------


## KarderinATH

Κατάλαβα Απλα στις παραπάνω συνταγές ειναι Αλλα τα υλικά.Στα υλικά που αγόρασα για την αρχική συνταγή ποτε να προσθέσω τα βότανα κ την σπιρουλινα ;

----------


## jk21

Αν ειδες τις συνταγες αναλυτικα και κεινες , θα δεις οτι και εκεινες γαλα εχουν και κεινες σιμιγδαλι εχουν (ειτε σιτου ειτε καλαμποκιου που λεγεται πολεντα )  κλπ

τα βοτανα μετα απ το σφιξιμο του σιμιγδαλιου και πριν το αυγο ή και μετα το αυγο αλλα πριν σφιξει πολυ η αυγοτροφη 

Η σπιρουλινα καλα ειναι μετα τα αυγα για να διατηρησει οσο γινεται τα θρεπτικα συστατικα που επηρεαζονται απ τη θερμοκρασια . Αν ανακατεψεις καλα θα απλωθει και τοτε .Αν θες ευκολια ,βαλτη στην αρχη στο γαλα πριν παει να βρασει

----------


## KarderinATH



----------


## KarderinATH

Έτοιμος! Πως το βλέπετε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ; Μπαίνει κατάψυξη μόλις κρυώσει απευθείας ;

----------


## jk21

Αστο να κρυωσει καλα και μετα κρατα εξω για τριημερο και το αλλο καταψυξη .

Με ενα λαδοχαρτο διπλωμενο , απλωσε το να ειναι ενα σχετικα λεπτο στρωμα για να κοβεις μεριδες με κουταλακι

Δειχνει οκ η υφη !

----------


## kostas salonika

Νομιζω έγινε σαν λάσπη άμα δεν με απατάει η φωτο..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KarderinATH

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.Να είσαι καλά.Περιμενω πως κ πως αύριο πρωί να δω αποδοχή.Σε εξωτερικές ζευγαρώστρες πόσες φορες την εβδομάδα ενδείκνυνται να την δίνουμε ;

----------


## KarderinATH

> Νομιζω έγινε σαν λάσπη άμα δεν με απατάει η φωτο..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.  Σαν ζύμη έχει βγει όπως έλεγε κ η αρχική δημοσίευση της συνταγής

----------


## kostas salonika

Έβαλες Σπύρουλινα και πόση ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν οταν την ακουμπας δεν μενει στα χερια , ειναι οκ 

αν την βαλεις σε λαδοχαρτο οπως ειπα θα γινει λεια 

Εγω προσωπικα τη δινω ολο το χρονο .Καποιες μερες απλα μπορει να μην εχουν μεγαλη αποδοχη τα πουλια , αλλες θα πεφτουν με τα μουτρα και κυριως συμβαινει το δευτερο .Αν δεις καποιες μερες να μην την προτιμουν , ασε καμμια βδομαδα χωρις να δινεις . 

Παντα να εχεις επαρκες μιγμα σπορων , να μην μενουν χωρις καποιον τα πουλια , αν ξαφνικα πεινασουν περισσοτερο και αυτα θα διαλεγουν αν θελουν σπορους ή αυγοτροφη 

Ειναι κατι ξενο για αυτα και ισως διστασουν αρχικα αλλα θα την μαθουν . Βαλτην αρχικα καπου μεσα στο κεντρο να συγκεντρωθουν τριγυρω και αν καποιο δοκιμασει θα ακολουθησουν και αλλα . Αν οχι θα δουμε εναλλακτικους τροπους να τα πεισουμε

----------


## KarderinATH

> Έβαλες Σπύρουλινα και πόση ;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Μισή  κουταλια του γλυκού

----------


## KarderinATH

> αν οταν την ακουμπας δεν μενει στα χερια , ειναι οκ 
> 
> αν την βαλεις σε λαδοχαρτο οπως ειπα θα γινει λεια 
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα τη δινω ολο το χρονο .Καποιες μερες απλα μπορει να μην εχουν μεγαλη αποδοχη τα πουλια , αλλες θα πεφτουν με τα μουτρα και κυριως συμβαινει το δευτερο .Αν δεις καποιες μερες να μην την προτιμουν , ασε καμμια βδομαδα χωρις να δινεις . 
> 
> Παντα να εχεις επαρκες μιγμα σπορων , να μην μενουν χωρις καποιον τα πουλια , αν ξαφνικα πεινασουν περισσοτερο και αυτα θα διαλεγουν αν θελουν σπορους ή αυγοτροφη 
> 
> Ειναι κατι ξενο για αυτα και ισως διστασουν αρχικα αλλα θα την μαθουν . Βαλτην αρχικα καπου μεσα στο κεντρο να συγκεντρωθουν τριγυρω και αν καποιο δοκιμασει θα ακολουθησουν και αλλα . Αν οχι θα δουμε εναλλακτικους τροπους να τα πεισουμε


 υπέροχα,θα σας ενημερώσω το πρωί αν την δέχτηκαν.Ευχαριστω πολύ για όλα

----------


## KarderinATH

Καλημέρα. Τα καναρίνια πέσανε με τα μούτρα.Οι καρδερίνες τπτα, το έβγαλα πρόσθεσα λίγο σκέτο νιζερ κ τώρα όρμηξαν.Εχω βγάλει τελείως το μίγμα σπόρων.

----------


## jk21

Εστω για να πλησιασουν και να δοκιμασουν , η κινηση σου ηταν σωστη . Κυριως γιατι προκειται και για μια κρυα μερα που γενικα βακτηρια δεν αναπτυσσονται τοσο ευκολα πχ οπως αν ειχαμε καλοκαιρι .Να ξερεις ομως οτι η προσθηκη σπορων με το τσοφλι τους (αβραστοι , αψητοι , χωρις να εχουν ακτινοβοληθει , κατι απο τα τρια ) μεσα σε αυγοτροφη *με υγρασια* , ενεχει κινδυνο αναπτυξης βακτηριων και ασπεργιλλου . Για τωρα και για λιγη ωρα μην ανησυχεις 

Συντομα αν την μαθουνε , θα πεφτουνε ετσι κι αλλιως με τα μουτρα

----------


## KarderinATH

> Εστω για να πλησιασουν και να δοκιμασουν , η κινηση σου ηταν σωστη . Κυριως γιατι προκειται και για μια κρυα μερα που γενικα βακτηρια δεν αναπτυσσονται τοσο ευκολα πχ οπως αν ειχαμε καλοκαιρι .Να ξερεις ομως οτι η προσθηκη σπορων με το τσοφλι τους (αβραστοι , αψητοι , χωρις να εχουν ακτινοβοληθει , κατι απο τα τρια ) μεσα σε αυγοτροφη *με υγρασια* , ενεχει κινδυνο αναπτυξης βακτηριων και ασπεργιλλου . Για τωρα και για λιγη ωρα μην ανησυχεις 
> 
> Συντομα αν την μαθουνε , θα πεφτουνε ετσι κι αλλιως με τα μουτρα


Βρήκα τη μιση στο ζεόλιθο κάτω...τελικά δεν την τρώγανε μάλλον προσπαθούσανε να ξεχωρίσουν το νίζερ!

----------


## jk21

:: 



τι αυγοτροφη τρωνε  μεχρι τωρα;

----------


## KarderinATH

Quiko Fauna

----------


## jk21

Αν εχεις ακομα μικρη ποσοτητα της , ριξε στο μουλτι 50 γρ απο αυτη και προσθεσε σιγα σιγα αλλα 50 γρ απο την nestling που εφτιαξες τωρα , εως οτου γινει ενα αφρατο μιγμα , σαν να εδινες την ετοιμη αφρατεμενη με λιγη υγρασια παραπανω απο οσο εχει οταν την ανοιξεις 


Αν δεν εχεις , τοτε ριχνεις στο multi  50 gr Αλευρι οποιο εχεις σπιτι ή τριμμενη φρυγανια και προσθετεις και παλι σιγα σιγα την nestling σε ισοποση σχεδον ποσοτητα . Αν σου εινα ευκολο , θα ηθελα να παρεις και λιγη γαριδα ( 4-5 μικρες γαριδες ) κατεψυγμενη και να εβραζες λιγη μεσα σε ενα μπρικι για 10 λεπτα .Μετα να την ετριβες στο μουλτι και να την ανακατευες με την αυγοτροφη που εχεις ηδη κανει με το αλευρι και την nestling . Η γαριδα θα σου δωσει πρωτεινη , ω3 και ιωδιο καθως και αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα , ενω θα τους θυμισει τη γευση της παλιας αυγοτροφης (εχει στη συνθεση της και σιγουρα λιγοτερη απο αυτη που θα βαλεις εσυ )


Αν θα δωσεις ετσι θα δοκιμασουν και σιγα σιγα θα συνηθισουν τη γευση και θα δωσεις πολυ συντομα και τη nestling 

Aν και μην αποκλειεις αυριο να φανε και ετσι οπως την εφτιαξες

----------


## IscarioTis

Βρηκα την ποσοτητα που θελουν και την τρωνε βεβαια πρεπεινα τους βαζω καθε πρωι αλλα επιτελους την βρηκα!

Στα 300γρ αυγοτροφη  εβαλα 
2 κ.σ. βρωμη 
2 κ.σ. φρυγανια τ
1 κ.γ.  Σουμακ
1 κ.σ. γεματη ριγανη αποξηραμενη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

και της τσουπας χωρις βοτανα- μπαχαρικα
μονο λιγο κουρκουμα



μετα απο 1 μερα
Καρποντακοι



Ρινος



και η τσουπα, το τιμησε δεοντως μπορω να πω



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

